# Ο Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς στην Αθήνα: 24 και 25 Απριλίου 2015



## nickel (Apr 14, 2015)

*Θέμα: 1ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο: Η Οδύσσεια της Γνώσεως / Υπατία η Αλεξανδρινή 1600 (370-415 κ.ε.)*

Ο Πολιτιστικός Οργανισμός “Απόλλωνος Ναός” με αρωγό τον “Τομέα Πολιτιστικών Εκδηλώσεων «Τεχνόπολις» Δήμου Αθηναίων”, την συμβολή του Πολιτιστικού Συνδέσμου “ΣΑΦΕΜ”, διοργανώνει το πρώτο Διεθνές Συνέδριο ‘‘Η Οδύσσεια της Γνώσεως’’ το *Σάββατο 25 Απριλίου 2015 *στο *Αμφιθέατρο “Αθήνα 9,84” της Τεχνόπολης*.

Ωράριο: 10:30-12:30 / 13:00-15:00 / 16:30-18:30 / 19:00-21:00

Το ολοήμερο συνέδριο είναι αφιερωμένο στην φιλόσοφο, μαθηματικό και αστρονόμο Υπατία (370-415 κ.ε.) επ’ ευκαιρίας των 1600 χρόνων από τον βίαιο θάνατό της στην Αλεξάνδρεια. Πρόκειται για μια προσωπικότητα διεθνώς ανεγνωρισμένη στην παγκόσμια επιστημονική κοινότητα, που εθυσίασε την ζωή της στο βωμό της Γνώσης. Επιπλέον είναι ένα σύμβολο της Ελευθερίας και της Ακεραιότητας.

Προσωπικότητες παγκόσμιας ακτινοβολίας των επιστημών και των τεχνών, θα παρουσιάσουν τις θέσεις τους στην ιστορική διαδρομή και επιδίωξη του Ανθρώπου για πρόοδο και Πολιτισμό, ενίοτε μέχρις αυτοθυσίας:

Richard Dawkins (εξελικτικός βιολόγος, συγγραφέας, Ην. Βασίλειο)
Δημήτρης Νανόπουλος, φυσικός, (πρόεδρος Ακαδημίας Αθηνών)
Διονύσιος Σιμόπουλος (αστρονόμος, επίτ. Πρόεδρος Ευγενιδείου Πλανηταρίου)
Άντζελα Γκερέκου, (αρχιτέκτων, ηθοποιός, πολιτικός)
Στράτος Θεοδοσίου (αστρονόμος)
Γεώργιος Κοντογιώργης, (συγγραφέας, καθηγητής, τέως Πρύτανις Παντείου)
Έλση Σπαθάρη, (αρχαιολόγος, επίτιμη διευθ. ΥΠΠΟΤ)
Μιχάλης Καλόπουλος (πρόεδρος Σκεπτικιστών Ελλάδος, συγγραφέας)
Γιώργος Λεκάκης (λαογράφος, συγγραφέας, δημ/φος)
Δημήτρης Βαρβαρήγος (συγγραφέας-Υπατία η Αλεξανδρινή)
Μαρία Τζάνη (καθηγήτρια ΕΚΠΑ)
Ξενοφών Μουσάς (αστρονόμος, μέσω skype)
Βίκυ Μπαφατάκη (αρχαιολόγος, συντονίστρια)
Garik Israelian (αστροφυσικός, μέσω skype, Κανάριοι Νήσοι/Ισπανία)
David Eicher (αρχισυντάκτης περιοδικού astronomy, μέσω skype, ΗΠΑ)
Mark Boslough (φυσικός, μέσω skype, ΗΠΑ)
Mart Raukas (καθ. Φιλοσοφίας, ντοκυμ/ίστας, δημ/φος, μέσω skype, Εστονία)
Bettany Hughes (ιστορικός, συγγραφέας, μέσω skype, Ην. Βασίλειο), προβολή αποσπασμάτων του ντοκυμαντέρ της «Alexandria The Greatest City».

Το Συνέδριο θα χαιρετίσουν: ο Δήμαρχος των Αθηναίων κος Γεώργιος Καμίνης και ο κος Σπύρος Μερκούρης, θα αναμεταδοθεί δε ζωντανά στο διαδίκτυο και θα είναι δίγλωσσο, Ελληνικά και Αγγλικά.

Καλλιτεχνικές παρεμβάσεις (ποίηση, χορός, μουσική, εικαστικά), θα λαμβάνουν χώρα καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας:
Εύα Αποστολάτου, Ekaterina Savtchenko (Ρωσία), Δαρεία Κορνέα,
Άγγελος, Βασίλειος Αράπης, Μιχάλης Μηναριτζόγλου (εικαστικοί)
Μάρω Κουρή, Τίτα Μπονάτσου (φωτογραφία)
Μαρία – Υπατία Γερολυμάτου (χορός)
Αλίκη Μαρκαντωνάτου (αρχαία λύρα, ωδή), Σοφία Ανδριανού (ωδή)

Μετά το πέρας των ομιλιών ο κος Αλέξανδρος Χάχαλης θα παρουσιάσει έργο αφιερωμένο στη μεγάλη φιλόσοφο και τον Αέναον Αγώνα προς την Γνώση, με διακεκριμένους καλλιτέχνας: Τζένη Δριβάλα, Αγάπη Παπαμήτσου, Τζίνα Φωτεινοπούλου (υψίφωνοι), Θοδωρής Μπιράκος (βαρύτονος, τρομπέτα), Alex Foster (σαξοφωνίστας, ΗΠΑ), Κώστας Γιαλίνης, Όλγα Παππά, (απαγγελία).

Με την συμβολή του Πολιτιστικού Συνδέσμου ΣΑΦΕΜ, της Εταιρείας Ανάπτυξης & Τουριστικής Προβολής του Δήμου Αθηναίων, της Πολιτιστικής Δημ/φικής ιστοσελίδας “ Φρυκτωρίες”, της Εταιρείας παραγωγής “Honeybee Audiovisual”, την ευγενική χορηγία του εκδ.οίκου "Κάτοπτρο", με αρωγό την «Τεχνόπολις» του Δήμου Αθηναίων
Χορηγός Επικοινωνίας ΝΕΡΙΤ, Δεύτερο Πρόγραμμα
Χορηγός της ζωντανής διαδικτυακής μετάδοσης του συνεδρίου είναι το “Πρόγραμμα E-Learning” του Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
Χορηγός των διερμηνέων Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο τμήμα ξένων γλωσσών

Το συνέδριο τελεί υπό την Αιγίδα του Δήμου Αθηναίων

Για την Οργανωτική Επιτροπή,
Αλέξανδρος Χάχαλης, εμπνευστής του Συνεδρίου, συνθέτης,
πρόεδρος του Πολιτιστικού Οργανισμού « ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΟΣ ΝΑΟΣ »

http://odysseyofknowledge.org/index.php


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2015)

Τώρα, εμένα αυτό γιατί μου φαίνεται αμφιβόλου κύρους, παρά τον Ντώκινς;


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2015)

Περίμενα κάμποσο να εμφανιστεί κάποιος που να ’χει να πει ένα καλό λόγο, για να μη φανεί ότι βάλθηκα με την πρώτη ματιά να αμαυρώσω την εκδήλωση στην αμφισβήτηση. Αφού δε φάνηκε κανείς, διατυπώνω τα ερωτηματικά μου. 

Καλός ο Ντώκινς και θα ήθελα να τον δω και να τον ακούσω. Αλλά πρoτού γίνει αυτό καλό είναι να υπάρξουν μερικές απαντήσεις στα εξής:

Τι σόι πράμα είναι ο Πολιτιστικός Οργανισμός Απόλλωνος Ναός;






Τι καπνό φουμάρει ο Αλέξανδρος Χάχαλης;

Τι είναι ο Πολιτιστικός Σύνδεσμος ΣΑΦΕΜ (Σύνδεσμος «Αλέξανδρος Φιλίππου Έλλην Μακεδών»);

Τι είναι η πολιτιστική δημ/φική ιστοσελίδα Φρυκτωρίες;

Είναι βέβαιο ότι η Υπατία εθυσίασε την ζωή της στο βωμό της Γνώσης. Επιπλέον είναι ένα σύμβολο της Ελευθερίας και της Ακεραιότητας; Γιατί εγώ τα έχω διαβάσει λιγάκι διαφορετικά (π.χ. εδώ, σ. 59-62).


και τέλος:

Ποιος έβαλε ένα παραπάνω σίγμα στο «επ’ ευκαιρία»;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 14, 2015)

Για την Άντζελα δεν βλέπω εγώ κανένα σχόλιο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2015)

Αλέξανδρος Χάχαλης. _Return to the Unknown_. 
Alexandros Hahalis’s debut CD _Antithesis_. Solo electronic (New York 1988).


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 14, 2015)

Να το κάνω εγώ το σχόλιο, Μαρίνε... Είναι όλοι, είναι και η Άντζελα (αρχιτέκτων, ηθοποιός, πολιτικός)... Θου, κύριε! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Για την Άντζελα δεν βλέπω εγώ κανένα σχόλιο.


Επί τη βάσει ποιου πράγματος να σχολιάσουμε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 15, 2015)

sarant said:


> Τώρα, εμένα αυτό γιατί μου φαίνεται αμφιβόλου κύρους, παρά τον Ντώκινς;


Εγώ επιφυλάσσομαι. Πρώτο συνέδριο είναι, μια αρχή έκαναν οι άνθρωποι. Έχει Νανόπουλο, έχει Θεοδοσίου, που ασχέτως της προσωπικής μου γνώμης ή γούστου είναι μεγάλα και σοβαρά ονόματα - αν και γενικά είναι όντως λίγο ποτ-πουρί το δρώμενο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Ελπίζω ότι οι ομιλητές και οι προσωπικές του προσεγγίσεις στη γνώση θα επιβάλουν την ατζέντα του συνεδρίου, άσχετα με τις επιδιώξεις των διοργανωτών, που δεν αποκλείεται να διακατέχονται κι από κάποια αρχαιολαγνεία (θα προτιμούσα να μην το ψάξω). 

Η ημερομηνία με σκιάζει: μία μέρα μετά την 24η Απριλίου. Λέτε να ασχολούμαστε με τη γνώση της Οδύσσειας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2015)

Εγώ που έχω περάσει απέξω και από τα κεντρικά τους πάντως, δεν θα πάρω, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η 24η Απριλίου έπαψε να είναι καίρια ημερομηνία -εγώ βέβαια θα λείπω έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2015)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται συγκεκριμένα για τον Ντόκινς, θα γίνει άλλη μια εκδήλωση (ομιλία με Q & A) μια μέρα νωρίτερα, την Παρασκευή 24/4.

(Χωρίς δωδεκαθεϊστές)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

*Εκδόσεις Κάτοπτρο - Katoptro Publications*

Ο RICHARD DAWKINS ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ

Οι Εκδόσεις Κάτοπτρο καλωσορίζουν τον καθηγητή Richard Dawkins στην Αθήνα και σας δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να κερδίσετε από 3 αντίτυπα των βιβλίων του «Η περί Θεού αυταπάτη» και «Ο τυφλός ωρολογοποιός». Για να μπείτε στην κλήρωση, αφήστε το σχόλιό σας στην παρούσα δημοσίευση (*εδώ, στο ΦΒ*).

Ο Richard Dawkins, ομότιμος καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης, διεθνούς φήμης ηθολόγος και εξελικτικός βιολόγος, πατέρας του Νέου Αθεϊσμού, ιδρυτής του Richard Dawkins Foundation for Reason and Science, θα βρίσκεται την Παρασκευή 24 Απριλίου στο The HUB (στάση Κεραμεικός), στις 19:00, για να μιλήσει, να συζητήσει, να υπογράψει βιβλία και να απαντήσει σε ερωτήσεις σχετικές με την εκκοσμίκευση και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και θέματα που αφορούν τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης και τον ίδιο.

Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει η Ελίζα Γκορόγια, υπεύθυνη εκστρατειών της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας. Μπορείτε να στείλετε τις ερωτήσεις σας στο @elizagoroya (https://twitter.com/ElizaGoroya), στις οποίες θα απαντήσει ο Richard Dawkins στην παραπάνω εκδήλωση.

Το Σάββατο 25 Απριλίου θα ακολουθήσει η ολοήμερη εκδήλωση «Οδύσσεια της Γνώσης» στην Τεχνόπολις του Δήμου Αθηναίων: http://odysseyofknowledge.org 

• Οι τυχεροί της κλήρωσης θα ανακοινωθούν στη σελίδα μας τη Δευτέρα 27 Απριλίου 2015.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Richard Dawkins, ομότιμος καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης, διεθνούς φήμης ηθολόγος και εξελικτικός βιολόγος, πατέρας του Νέου Αθεϊσμού, ιδρυτής του Richard Dawkins Foundation for Reason and Science, θα βρίσκεται την Παρασκευή 24 Απριλίου στο The HUB (στάση Κεραμεικός), στις 19:00, για να μιλήσει, να συζητήσει, να υπογράψει βιβλία και να απαντήσει σε ερωτήσεις σχετικές με την εκκοσμίκευση και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και θέματα που αφορούν τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης και τον ίδιο.



Θα σας δω εκεί. Ρίξτε ιδέες για ερωτήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Θα ήθελα πολύ να παραβρεθώ, αλλά δυστυχώς αδυνατώ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2015)

Ωραία θα ήταν να του εξηγούσε κάποιος την υπόθεση με το Άγιο Φως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

https://richarddawkins.net/2015/04/...nt-funded-the-transportation-of-a-holy-light/


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

Έπρεπε να είχαν προσθέσει κι αυτόν το σύνδεσμο:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Fire


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα σας δω εκεί. Ρίξτε ιδέες για ερωτήσεις.


Πάνε χρόνια από τότε που διάβασα το The God Delusion. Η βασικότερη ένστασή μου ήταν ότι δεν έβλεπε ότι και ο αθεϊσμός: του φασισμού, του κομουνισμού, υπήρξε ιστορικά εξίσου, αν όχι περισσότερο βάρβαρος. Στη δε προσπάθειά του αυτή παρουσίαζε και τον Χίτλερ ως χριστιανό. Δεν μπορώ όμως να το στηρίξω φιλολογικά, γιατί, επαναλαμβάνω, πάνε χρόνια από τότε που διάβασα το βιβλίο. Απλώς σαν έναυσμα για δικό σου αναρώτημα (και ερώτηση) σ' το λέω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2015)

Από εδώ: 

Επισημαίνεται ότι για να παρακολουθήσετε το event της Παρασκευής, χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε εγγραφή στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο (κλικ στο φόρμα συμμετοχής στο τέλος του άρθρου). blog.public.gr


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

Costas said:


> Η βασικότερη ένστασή μου ήταν ότι δεν έβλεπε ότι και ο αθεϊσμός: του φασισμού, του κομουνισμού, υπήρξε ιστορικά εξίσου, αν όχι περισσότερο βάρβαρος.



Δυο σχόλια πάνω σε αυτό.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, το επιχείρημα του Ντόκινς (και το δικό μου αυτό θα ήταν, αν με ρωτούσε κανείς) έλεγε ότι, σε αντίθεση με τους πλείστους όσους θρησκευτικούς πολέμους, τα εγκλήματα του φασισμού και του κομουνισμού δεν έγιναν στο όνομα του αθεϊσμού, ούτε επειδή τα συστήματα αυτά ήταν αθεϊστικά. 

Εγώ ίσως συμπλήρωνα ότι τα κινήματα αυτά _δεν_ ήταν αθεϊστικά και σίγουρα δεν ήταν ορθολογικά. Αντίθετα, είχαν ένα πολύ ισχυρό μεταφυσικό/ανορθολογικό στοιχείο που θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να χαρακτηριστεί θρησκευτικό. Για παράδειγμα, η αυθεντία του Ηγέτη (Χίτλερ, Στάλιν, Μάο κλπ) που χαρακτηρίζει τα ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα είναι καθαρά μεταφυσική. Απλά αντί για Πατέρα, Υιό και Άγιο Πνεύμα διάβαζε Μαρξ, Ένγκελς και Λένιν (ή Χίτλερ, Μουσολίνι, Μιχαλολιάκο κλπ)

Η ένσταση του Ντόκινς απέναντι στη θρησκεία δεν αφορά απλά την ύπαρξη ενός υπερβατικού όντος που κατασκεύασε τον κόσμο αλλά γενικά τον μεταφυσικό/ανορθολογικό/αντιεπιστημονικό τρόπο σκέψης. Ζητούμενο δεν είναι η αντικατάσταση της θρησκείας από μια άλλη, κοσμική μεταφυσική, αλλά η αντικατάσταση του μεταφυσικού τρόπου σκέψης (που χαρακτηρίζει όχι μόνο τον χριστιανισμό, τον μουσουλμανισμό, τον ιουδαϊσμό κλπ αλλά και τον ναζισμό και τον κομουνισμό) από τον επιστημονικό τρόπο σκέψης.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι σε έναν κόσμο όπου θα κυριαρχεί ο επιστημονικός/αθεϊστικός τρόπος σκέψης δεν θα υπάρχει βία, αδικία και πόλεμοι. Δεν πιστεύω ότι το υποστηρίζει κανείς σοβαρά αυτό. Θα υπάρχουν ανισότητες και συγκρούσεις συμφερόντων, οι οποίες ενίοτε θα κλιμακώνονται σε αιματηρούς πολέμους. Η διαφορά είναι ότι οι πόλεμοι αυτοί δεν θα γίνονται στο όνομα της επιστήμης ή στο όνομα του αθεϊσμού.


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2015)

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, δεν μπορώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια να παραθέσω σελίδα και παράγραφο, αλλά η γενική μου εντύπωση (για ένα βιβλίο που μου είχε κατά τα άλλα αρέσει πάρα πολύ) ήταν αυτή. Τώρα, αν ακολουθήσουμε τη μέθοδό σου, panadeli, θα πρέπει να δώσουμε δίκιο και σε όσους πουν ότι ο ναζισμός του Χίτλερ δεν ήταν πραγματικός ναζισμός γιατί συμμάχησε με τον γερμανικό καπιταλισμό, και ότι ο κομουνισμός της ΣΕ και όλων των άλλων κομουνιστικών χωρών δεν ήταν πραγματικός κομουνισμός γιατί επέβαλε δικτατορία όχι των εργαζομένων αλλά πάνω στους εργαζομένους, κλπ. κλπ., πράγματα σωστά μεν αλλά που δεν αλλάζουν το γεγονός ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων που πίστευαν σ' αυτές τις ιδεολογίες ακολούθησε αυτές ακριβώς τις ιστορικά υπαρκτές εκδοχές --εξ ου και ο όρος "_υπαρκτός_ σοσιαλισμός". Ε λοιπόν, ο υπαρκτός αθεϊσμός, ως καθεστώς στον 20ό αιώνα, μέσα στην ιστορία και όχι μέσα στα βιβλία ή στα άρθρα ή στα όνειρα των θεωρητικών του, υπήρξε αυτός που υπήρξε: μια πλήρης αποδέσμευση από κάθε επίκληση παραδοσιακού ηθικού φραγμού σαν αυτούς που πρέσβευαν οι θρησκείες, στο όνομα μιας ανώτερης πολιτικοϊδεολογικής αρχής, και η καταρράκωση της αυταξίας του ανθρώπινου προσώπου μπροστά στο απείρως υπέρτερο της όποιας ιδεολογίας και του όποιου οράματος.

Το αν οι πόλεμοι θα γίνονται στο όνομα της επιστήμης ή όχι, το αν θα είναι ο Αλ-Μπαγκνάντι ή ο Πολ Ποτ αυτός που θα με σφάξει δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μη με σφάξει. Η επιστήμη και ο επιστημονικός τρόπος του σκέπτεσθαι μπορούν εξίσου να υπηρετήσουν το καλό και το κακό. Όλα τα σύγχρονα καθεστώτα χρησιμοποιούν στρατιές επιστημόνων για τα πιο κραυγαλέα εγκλήματα: γιατροί στο Άουσβιτς, γιατροί στα σοβιετικά ψυχιατρεία, γιατροί στο Γκουαντάναμο.

Μπορεί να υπάρξει "επιστημονική ηθική"; Όχι, γιατί επιστήμη σημαίνει γνώση και η γνώση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ηθική. Η δε ηθική είναι απαραίτητη γιατί αυτή ορίζει τι είναι καλό και τι κακό, ο δε ορισμός του καλού και του κακού είναι ο πιο θεμελιώδης για τον προσανατολισμό της ανθρώπινης πράξης: απαντά από την πρώτη στιγμή της ζωής μας στο ερώτημα "τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει να κάνω;"

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα για λόγους διανοητικούς μιαν αποδεσμευμένη της ηθικής από ανύπαρκτα υπερβατικά όντα, αλλά σημειώνω αμέσως ότι και οι μη θεϊστικές ηθικές αξίες ανύπαρκτα υπερβατικά όντα ή έστω έννοιες είναι και αυτές: είναι δικά μας κατασκευάσματα, κι όμως τα θέλω να υπάρχουν και πιστεύω σ' αυτά και ιδεατά θα ευχόμουν να τείνει ο ταπεινός εαυτός μου στο να αρθεί στο δικό τους ύψος.

Οπότε το να μου λέει ο Ντώκινς ότι για όλα, για όλη την κολοσσιαία αδικία και σφαγή της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας, φταίει η πίστη σε θεούς, και ότι όταν αυτή εκλείψει μας περιμένει ένα καλύτερο μέλλον, μου φαίνεται λάθος, και μάλιστα αφέλεια τόσο κολοσσιαίων διαστάσεων, μετά τις σφαγές του 20ού αιώνα, ώστε να φαντάζει τουλάχιστον παρωχημένη, με άρωμα Διαφωτισμού του 18ου αιώνα, αν όχι και κακόπιστη. Παρ' όλα αυτά, το βιβλίο του μου άρεσε πολύ και μάλιστα στη συγκυρία στην οποία δημοσιεύτηκε, της παντοδυναμίας της χριστιανικής δεξιάς στην Αμερική, το ένιωσα σαν πραγματική ευλογία και λύτρωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

Κάπου κάνεις κάποιο λάθος. Επιστήμη χωρίς ηθική δεν νοείται. Η ηθική της επιστήμης είναι σημαντικό κομμάτι του πώς δουλεύει η επιστήμη και γιατί παράγει πραγματικά αποτελέσματα. Χωρίς ηθική της επιστήμης δεν υπάρχει καμμιά ουσιαστική εξέλιξη. Αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό, η ηθική είναι βιολογικό κομμάτι του είναι μας. Η γενική ιδέα της ηθικής είναι εντυπωμένη στα γονίδιά μας και είναι αυτό που επιτρέπει στα ζώα να αποκτούν κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές. Όλα τα κοινωνικά ζώα έχουν ένα έστω πρωτόγονο σετ κανόνων βάσει των οποίων δομούν τις ομάδες τους. Στον άνθρωπο αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά ενισχύθηκαν από την ανάγκη να δημιουργηθούν κοινωνίες συστηματικής συνεργασίας ως προς τα πάντα.

Όσον αφορά τον υπαρκτό αθεϊσμό, τέτοιο πράγμα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Υπήρξαν προσπάθειες να *επιβληθεί* η κατάργηση των θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων, πράγμα που είναι αντίθετο με την βασική ιδέα του αθεϊσμού. Αθεϊστική είναι μια κοινωνία που *επιλέγει *να απορρίψει τις θρησκείες, στην βάση της ορθολογικής κρίσης.

Άποψή μου, επίσης, είναι ότι όχι μόνο ο αθεϊσμός δεν κάνει πιο εύκολη την απόρριψη της ηθικής από τον άνθρωπο, αλλά αντιθέτως είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και πιθανό να είναι ηθικός ένας άνθρωπος που δεν πιστεύει παρά ένας ένθεος. Δεν θα επεκταθώ προς το παρόν με αιτιολόγηση.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

Costas said:


> Οπότε το να μου λέει ο Ντώκινς ότι για όλα, για όλη την κολοσσιαία αδικία και σφαγή της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας, φταίει η πίστη σε θεούς



Δεν νομίζω ότι λέει κάτι τέτοιο ο Ντόκινς, και σίγουρα δεν είναι ορθό κάτι τέτοιο. Προφανώς και δεν φταίει η πίστη σε θεούς για _όλη_ την αδικία και τη σφαγή της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας. Αυτό που λέει ο Ντόκινς, και με το οποίο συμφωνώ, είναι ότι η πίστη σε θεούς έχει εμπνεύσει πολλή βία και πολύ θάνατο. Από την άλλη, η μη πίστη σε θεούς όχι. Η βία και ο θάνατος που προκάλεσαν ο ναζισμός και ο κομουνισμός _δεν_ οφείλονταν στη μη πίστη σε θεούς. Οφειλόταν στην (εν πολλοίς μεταφυσική) πίστη σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία. 

Προφανώς και δεν με νοιάζει αν αυτός που με σφάζει είναι θρησκευόμενος ή άθρησκος. Με νοιάζει να μη με σφάξει. Το ερώτημα όμως είναι: Το γεγονός ότι είναι θρησκευόμενος παίζει ρόλο στο αν θα με σφάξει ή όχι; Το γεγονός ότι είναι άθρησκος; Αν αυτός που με σφάζει είναι μεν άθρησκος, αλλά με σφάζει στο όνομα μιας αποκαλυπτικής ιδεολογίας η οποία ελάχιστη σχέση έχει με το γεγονός ότι είναι άθρησκος, τότε δεν είναι άραγε λάθος να αποδώσω τη σφαγή μου στον αθεϊσμό του; Αν αυτός που με σφάζει φοράει κόκκινο πουκάμισο, μήπως για τη σφαγή μου φταίει το κόκκινο πουκάμισο;

Προσωπικά διαχωρίζω πλήρως τον αθεϊσμό από τον κομουνισμό, οπότε δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ τον όρο "υπαρκτός αθεϊσμός". Το γεγονός ότι ο κομουνισμός δήλωνε αθεϊστικός δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη βίαιη φύση του, η οποία έχει πολύ διαφορετικά αίτια.



Costas said:


> και ότι όταν αυτή εκλείψει μας περιμένει ένα καλύτερο μέλλον, μου φαίνεται λάθος, και μάλιστα αφέλεια τόσο κολοσσιαίων διαστάσεων



Αυτό όντως το λέει, και για να σου πω την αλήθεια μου φαίνεται κι εμένα αφελές. Το να εκλείψουν οι θρησκευτικοί πόλεμοι δεν σημαίνει ότι θα εκλείψουν οι πόλεμοι γενικώς. Θα είναι όμως άραγε οι πόλεμοι λιγότεροι; Θα είναι το μέλλον καλύτερο; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω. Δεν θα ήταν άσχημο πάντως να εξέλιπαν οι θρησκευτικοί πόλεμοι.

Επιμένω πάντως ότι το ερώτημα δεν αφορά το δίπολο θεϊσμός/αθεϊσμός αλλά το δίπολο επιστήμη/μεταφυσική ή ορθολογισμός/ανορθολογισμός. Μπορεί κάποιος κάλλιστα να δηλώνει άθεος αλλά να πιστεύει στο μάτι, στα ζώδια, στη δύναμη των κρυστάλλων και σε κάθε λογής μεταφυσικές δοξασίες (στις οποίες θα μπορούσε κανείς να κατατάξει και τις διάφορες ουτοπικές ιδεοληψίες των ολοκληρωτισμών του 20ού αιώνα, όπως η πίστη στην καθαρότητα της φυλής ή στην ιδανική, αταξική κοινωνία). 


Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα που θέτεις είναι αν η επιστήμη έχει ηθικό πρόσημο ή όχι. Ουσιαστικά, αν μπορεί να υπάρξει ένα ηθικό σύστημα που να βασίζεται στην επιστήμη. Είναι μεγάλο και ακανθώδες το ζήτημα και καιρό τώρα σκεφτόμουν να ανοίξω ένα σχετικό νήμα, αλλά πού χρόνος. Πολύ σύντομα, το ερώτημα θα μπορούσε να τεθεί ως εξής: 
Από πού πηγάζουν οι ηθικοί κανόνες που διέπουν τη λειτουργία μιας κοινωνίας; 
Είναι άραγε αυθαίρετοι; Μας έχουν παραδοθεί, γραμμένες σε πλάκες, από το χέρι του Θεού; Είναι προϊόντα ενός, γραμμένου ή άγραφου, κοινωνικού συμβολαίου; Αν ναι, ποιος το συνέταξε και γιατι; Ή μήπως, ως έναν βαθμό, πηγάζουν από μέσα μας, απορρέουν από την ίδια τη φύση μας;

Αν ισχύει το τελευταίο, τότε οι ηθικοί μας κώδικες αποτελούν αντικείμενο επιστημονικής διερεύνησης, οπότε τα ερωτήματα που αφορούν ηθικά ζητήματα δεν μπορούν να αποκλειστούν από το επιστημονικό πεδίο. Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες έχουν γίνει σημαντικές ανακαλύψεις σε αυτόν τον τομέα (μερικές από τις όποιες, μάλιστα, τις συνοψίζει και ο Ντόκινς σε κάποια από τα βιβλία του).


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2015)

Να προσθέσω έναν πολύ σύντομο αστερίσκο: Ο φασισμός / ναζισμός όχι απλώς δεν ήταν άθεος, ήταν ειδωλολατρικός. Με την έννοια ότι δεν τον απασχολούσε, δεν τον ένοιαζε να λατρεύει μια μεταφυσική δύναμη που υπάρχει _εκτός _του κόσμου αλλά επιδρά σ' αυτόν (τον απασχολούσε μόνο στο βαθμό που αυτό χωνόταν στα πόδια του και τον εμπόδιζε να μετασχηματίσει την κοινωνία). Ο φασισμός λάτρευε μία ή πολλές μεταφυσικές δυνάμεις _εντός_ του κόσμου (τον εαυτό του πρώτα και κύρια, τη φαντασιακή του κατασκευή περί φυλής, έθνους και τα λοιπά, όπως και πολλές άλλες τέτοιες κατασκευές), τις οποίες καθοδηγεί ο Ηγέτης. (Καθοδηγεί κατά τις περιστάσεις. Αυτοσχεδιάζοντας).

Ένα παρεπόμενο ερώτημα (που δεν προτίθεμαι να ανοίξω) είναι μήπως ο ένας ανορθολογισμός (ειδωλολατρεία) οδηγεί στον άλλο (φασισμό).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

Τη συζήτηση για τον κομμουνισμό, να πω την αλήθεια, βαριέμαι να την ανοίξω --και δεν είναι και του παρόντος. Αλλά αυτή η αμφιμονοσήμαντη σύνδεση του φασισμού με τον ανορθολογισμό με ξεπερνάει. Και γενικότερα αυτή η θεώρηση του δίπολου επιστήμη/ανορθολογισμός ως της βασικότερης ηθικοπολιτικής διάκρισης έβερ. Άσε που αν μιλάμε για μεταφυσικές δυνάμεις, τι να πει κανείς για τις _αγορές_, φερειπείν.

Και αν θέλετε να το χοντρύνουμε κι άλλο, λες και η "επιστήμη" δεν έχει τη μεταφυσική της (τι άλλο είναι ας πούμε η αέναη αναζήτηση της ενοποιητικής θεωρίας; ) ή λες και η "μεταφυσική" (το occult έχω στο μυαλό μου, που τώρα δεν μου έρχεται πώς να το πω στα ελλήνικος) δεν έχει τον ορθολογισμό της (αν δεχτείς το αξίωμα "όπως στα ψηλά, έτσι και στα χαμηλά" μια χαρά ορθολογισμό έχει η αστρολογία: ρωτήστε και τον Νεύτονα).


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2015)

Α, εσύ την παραχόντρυνες τη συζήτηση! 

Με την ευκαιρία, The occult = αποκρυφισμός


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

Τι το μεταφυσικό έχει η αναζήτηση της ενοποιητικής θεωρίας;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 18, 2015)

Προεκτείνοντας κάπως αυτό που λέει ο Μαρίνος, εμένα το πρόβλημά μου με τον κάπως ιεραποστολικό αθεϊσμό τύπου Ντώκινς είναι, πώς να το πω, πολιτικού ενστίκτου. Να το πω λίγο λαϊκά: με την ίδια λογική που όπου ακούω παχιά λόγια περί ηθικής στρίβω από την άλλη, έχω ενστικτώδη επιφύλαξη απέναντι σε οποιονδήποτε διαλαλεί τόσο αυτάρεσκα τον ορθολογισμό του. Κι επειδή είχα από μικρός σοβαρές ηθικές ενστάσεις απέναντι στη μεταφυσική της θρησκείας, πάντοτε βαριόμουν κάπως τον μαχητικό αθεϊσμό.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Τι το μεταφυσικό έχει η αναζήτηση της ενοποιητικής θεωρίας;



Τι πιο μεταφυσικό από την αναζήτηση του _όλα σ' ένα_;

Ήθελα κι εγώ να πω αυτό που γράφει ο Πιδύο, ότι αυτή η αυταρέσκεια των "ορθολογιστών" ρε παιδί μου δεν αντέχεται, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν την αντέχω -- και την βλέπω να ανακύπτει όποτε γίνεται συζήτηση περί Ντώκινς. Δεν ξέρω για τον άνθρωπο τον ίδιο, δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου ούτε τον έχω διαβάσει, ως ενστικτωδώς άθεος βαρέθηκα αυτές τις συζητήσεις μετά τα δεκαέξι ή δεκαεφτά μου.

Κάτι γλωσσικό (μερσί Εαρίον, στο μεταξύ) που σηκώνει ίσως πολλή-πολλή συζήτηση: βρίσκετε ότι το επίθετο «μεταφυσικός» στην ελληνική του χρήση, και το metaphysics είναι ψευδόφιλα;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

Μια σημειωσούλα: βλέπω ότι σε δύο μηνύματα χρησιμοποίησα άλλες τόσες φορές το ρήμα _βαριέμαι_. Ας μην εκληφθεί παρακαλώ ως απαξίωση όσων δεν βαριούνται, πάρτε το ως δήλωση πνευματικής οκνηρίας ας πούμε. :)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> βρίσκετε ότι το επίθετο «μεταφυσικός» στην ελληνική του χρήση, και το metaphysics είναι ψευδόφιλα;



Καλή ερώτηση. Εν μέρει ναι, νομίζω. Το metaphysics μου φαίνεται πιο περιγραφικό ενώ ο ελληνικός όρος έχει συχνά μια υποτιμητική χροιά.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Καλή ερώτηση. Εν μέρει ναι, νομίζω. Το metaphysics μου φαίνεται πιο περιγραφικό ενώ ο ελληνικός όρος έχει συχνά μια υποτιμητική χροιά.



Τι χρησιμοποιείται ως αντίθετο της Επιστήμης στα αγγλικά; (Το κεφαλαίο, επίτηδες)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> ως ενστικτωδώς άθεος βαρέθηκα αυτές τις συζητήσεις


Εγώ πάλι ως άθεη που έκανε μεγάλη πορεία για να φτάσει στην αθεΐα αλλά και ως άθεη που περιστοιχίζεται από θρησκόληπτους δεισιδαίμονες, που πληρώνει με τους φόρους της τους μάγους της φυλής, που ακούει κάθε πρωί να παπαγαλίζονται προσευχές από τα μεγάφωνα στο σχολείο του παιδιού της και που όταν καταθέτει στο δικαστήριο παίζει θέατρο καταθέτοντας με το χέρι στο ευαγγέλιο για να μην διακινδυνεύσει την πιθανή δυσαρέσκεια ενός θεούσου δικαστή, νιώθω ευγνωμοσύνη σε ανθρώπους όπως ο Ντόκινς, οι οποίοι βγαίνουν δυναμικά από την ντουλάπα, φέρνουν την υπόθεση του αθεϊσμού στον δημόσιο διάλογο, παραμερίζουν τον φερετζέ του "μα γιατί να ταράξουμε τα νερά, έτσι τα βρήκαμε έτσι τα αφήσαμε, αφού δεν μας ενοχλούν γιατί να ενοχλούμε".

Μου κάνει καλό να βγαίνει κάποιος και να λέει ευθαρσώς ότι οι θρησκευτικές παραδόσεις είναι μυθολογία, ότι δεν έχουν καμιά λογική, ότι οι γνωστοί και παραδοσιακοί θεοί δεν υπάρχουν (και το αν υπάρχει κάποιος ντεϊστικός θεός είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να συντηρούμε ολόκληρο μηχανισμό ιεραρχών και παραδόσεις τελετουργικών για να το κάνουμε αυτό). Φτάνει πια με τον κακώς εννοούμενο και υπερβάλλοντα σεβασμό προς τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα, φτάνει πια με την υπερευαισθησία των πιστών. Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να λέγονται ανοιχτά και όχι ψιθυριστά "για να μην θίξουμε" κανέναν.

Δεν μου αρκεί η ανεξιθρησκεία, δεν μου αρκεί ως άθεη να με ανέχονται, να μην με ρίχνουν στην πυρά. Θέλω κάτι περισσότερο, θέλω δικαίωση, θέλω αναγνώριση, και αυτό το περισσότερο μου το δίνουν άνθρωποι όπως ο Ντόκινς*. Ό,τι κουσούρι και να έχει, για αυτό τουλάχιστον τον ευγνωμονώ.

Όσο για την αυταρέσκεια των ορθολογιστών, δεν είναι χειρότερη από την αυταρέσκεια των ανορθολογιστών. Η αυταρέσκεια είναι ενοχλητική σε όλους, όχι επειδή είναι ή δεν είναι ορθολογιστές αλλά επειδή είναι αυτάρεσκοι.

* και ο Χάρις, και ο Χίτσενς, αλλά και πολλοί που δεν είναι "πάπες του αθεϊσμού", απλώς μπαίνουν στον κόπο να πουν ανοιχτά (από μια θέση κύρους όπου τους ακούνε πολλοί) ότι δεν πιστεύουν σε θεούς, όπως ο Μπέρτραντ Ράσελ, ο Στίβεν Χόκινγκ, ο Άλμπερτ Άινσταϊν. Γιατί από τη στιγμή που η πίστη σε θεούς διαποτίζει σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμο όλες σχεδόν τις κουλτούρες και τις κοινωνίες, είναι σημαντικό αν δεν πιστεύεις σε θεό να βγεις και να το πεις. Δεν αρκεί η διακριτική αλλαγή στην προσωπική στάση ζωής. Αν δεν ήταν τόσο παρεμβατικές οι θρησκείες, προφανώς και δεν θα χρειαζόταν να διατυμπανίσεις το γεγονός ότι είσαι άθεος. Αλλά είναι παρεμβατικές, και είναι σημαντικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τι πιο μεταφυσικό από την αναζήτηση του _όλα σ' ένα_;


Για να το πω απλά, όταν έχεις πέντε όμοιες σε δομή και μορφή θεωρίες για πέντε επιμέρους βασικές δυνάμεις, δεν είναι λογικό να ψάχνεις μήπως υπάρχει μια ακόμη πιο βασική που σου ξεφεύγει και της οποίας επιμέρους περιπτώσεις αποτελούν οι ως τώρα γνωστές;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τι πιο μεταφυσικό από την αναζήτηση του _όλα σ' ένα_;



Είναι μεταφυσική η αναζήτηση της απλούστερης δυνατής εξήγησης; 
Ήταν μεταφυσική η ενοποίηση του ηλεκτρισμού με τον μαγνητισμό από τον Μάξγουελ;
Ή μήπως, αργότερα, η ενοποίηση των πυρηνικών δυνάμεων με τον ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό;
Πράγματι, οι φυσικοί δεν έχουν κατορθώσει να εντάξουν στο ίδιο κάδρο τη βαρύτητα. Δεδομένου όμως ότι έχουν καταφέρει να ενοποιήσουν όλες τις υπόλοιπες δυνάμεις, πλην της βαρυτικής, σε μία, τι το μεταφυσικό έχει η αναζήτηση της τελικής ενοποιητικής θεωρίας; Αντίθετα, αν κάποιος επιστήμονας δήλωνε πεπεισμένος ότι _δεν_ υπάρχει πιθανότητα να καταλήξουμε σε κάποια ενοποιητική θεωρία, ότι δηλαδή η βαρύτητα είναι οπωσδήποτε κάτι ξεωριστό, αυτή την πεποίθηση είναι που θα χαρακτήριζα μεταφυσική. 

Γενικότερα, θα χαρακτήριζα εμφανώς μεταφυσική την _πίστη_ ενός επιστήμονα σε μια θεωρία (ενοποιητική ή μη, αδιάφορο) η οποία δεν έχει διατυπωθεί επακριβώς ή δεν στηρίζεται σε αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. Σίγουρα όμως δεν θα χαρακτήριζα μεταφυσική την αναζήτηση οποιασδήποτε θεωρίας, εφόσον πρόκειται για _επιστημονική_ αναζήτηση που βασίζεται σε παρατηρήσεις και πειράματα.

Τώρα, αν φαίνονται αυτάρεσκες οι αναφορές μου, λυπάμαι γι' αυτό, κάνω προσπάθεια να γράφω με συνετό και μετριοπαθή τρόπο. Πάντως για όσους επικρίνουν τον Ντόκινς χωρίς να τον έχουν διαβάσει, θα συνιστούσα να κάνουν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν έστω ένα κεφάλαιο από κάποιο βιβλίο του. Έχω κουραστεί να συνομιλώ με ανθρώπους που τον επικρίνουν σφόδρα για να καταλήξουν, μετά από αρκετή ώρα κουβέντας, να μου πουν ότι όχι, δεν έχουν διαβάσει τίποτε που έχει γράψει, αλλά...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τι πιο μεταφυσικό από την αναζήτηση του _όλα σ' ένα_;


Δεν υπάρχει κτγμ _τίποτε απολύτως το μεταφυσικό_ στην αναζήτηση απάντησης για το αν οι θεμελιώδεις αλληλεπιδράσεις αποτελούν όλες τους εκδηλώσεις μίας μοναδικής δύναμης, όπως δεν είχε τίποτε το μεταφυσικό η διαπίστωση του Μάξγουελ για την κοινή φύση ηλεκτρισμού και μαγνητισμού. Κάθε θεωρία που θα αποδείξει περαιτέρω σχέσεις μεταξύ των τεσσάρων θεμελιωδών αλληλεπιδράσεων, θα μας βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη κατανόηση των μηχανισμών του σύμπαντος — που 'ναι κι αντικειμενικός σκοπός της επιστήμης.

ΥΓ Στο ενδιάμεσο απάντησε πληρέστερα ο panadeli.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

Αόρατη, όλη τη δεκαετία του '70 και κυρίως τη δεκαετία του '80 μια χαρά βροντοφώναζε τον αθεϊσμό της η ξερωγώ αριστερή πτέρυγα στο δημόσιο λόγο. Κι εγώ έτσι βαρέθηκα, από το πολύ να πρεσβεύω τον αθεϊσμό μου στα μαθητικά μου χρόνια (τι Κνίτης θα ήμουν άλλωστε; ). Γιατί να έχω ανάγκη από τον Ντώκινς; Κι ο Ένγκελς μια χαρά μου κάνει, αν χρειαστεί. :)

Η αναζήτηση της ενοποιητικής θεωρίας μια χαρά μεταφυσική μου φαίνεται, μάλιστα τόσο περισσότερο όσο διαβάζω αυτά που γράψατε. Μήπως αυτή την ενότητα δεν αποζητούσαν και οι αστρολόγοι (ξαναλέω, το παράδειγμα του Νεύτωνα δεν είναι τυχαίο); Ή δεν είναι μεταφυσική η πίστη ότι είμαστε τόσο κοντά στην τελική αλήθεια, ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες δυνάμεις πέρα από τις πέντε που ξέρουμε (εκ των οποίων οι δύο, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ανακαλύφθηκαν σχετικά πρόσφατα) και για τις οποίες είμαστε τόσο βέβαιοι όσο ήταν οι συνάδελφοι του 19ου αιώνα για τον αιθέρα; 

Σημειωτέον ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, κι εμένα μ' αρέσουν οι ενοποιητικές θεωρίες. Και για να μην αφήσω περιθώριο για παρεξήγηση (ελπίζω), δεν θέλω να υπερασπιστώ τη μεταφυσική, θέλω μόνο να πω ότι να, έχουμε μια διάκριση που δεν είναι και τόσο απόλυτη και την έχουμε κάνει το Μεγάλο Ρήγμα του Σύμπαντος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε θέματα ορολογίας... :)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε θέματα ορολογίας... :)



Σώπα :)



Marinos said:


> Κάτι γλωσσικό (μερσί Εαρίον, στο μεταξύ) που σηκώνει ίσως πολλή-πολλή συζήτηση: βρίσκετε ότι το επίθετο «μεταφυσικός» στην ελληνική του χρήση, και το metaphysics είναι ψευδόφιλα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αόρατη, όλη τη δεκαετία του '70 και κυρίως τη δεκαετία του '80 μια χαρά βροντοφώναζε τον αθεϊσμό της η ξερωγώ αριστερή πτέρυγα στο δημόσιο λόγο.


Ναι, αλλά ενταγμένη σε ένα πολιτικό-ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο. Εγώ μιλώ για την αθεΐα σε καθαρή μορφή - ούτε αριστερό ούτε δεξιό, ούτε ανθρωπιστικό ούτε φασιστικό ούτε τίποτε. Είμαστε πολλοί, είμαστε διαφορετικοί, δεν έχουμε τίποτε άλλο κοινό αλλά δεν πιστεύουμε σε θεό. Είναι σημαντικό να ακούγεται αυτό (τέλος πάντων έτσι νομίζω εγώ ή είναι σημαντικό για μένα).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ναι, αλλά ενταγμένη σε ένα πολιτικό-ιδεολογικό πλαίσιο. Εγώ μιλώ για την αθεΐα σε καθαρή μορφή - ούτε αριστερό ούτε δεξιό, ούτε ανθρωπιστικό ούτε φασιστικό ούτε τίποτε. Είμαστε πολλοί, είμαστε διαφορετικοί, δεν έχουμε τίποτε άλλο κοινό αλλά δεν πιστεύουμε σε θεό. Είναι σημαντικό να ακούγεται αυτό (τέλος πάντων έτσι νομίζω εγώ ή είναι σημαντικό για μένα).



Όπως το λες μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και αντιστρόφως, και για τα πάντα (μια μορφή του την έλεγε νομίζω κι ο Καμμένος: είμαστε πολλοί, είμαστε Έλληνες). Για την ακρίβεια, καλή μου Αόρατη, μόλις βρήκες τη Μεγάλη Ενοποιητική Θεωρία :)
Βγαίνω τώρα, μη νομίσετε πως υπεκφεύγω για τη συνέχεια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως υπεκφεύγω, δια τι να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε. Βλέπεις, έχω βαρεθεί αυτές τις συζητήσεις. :twit:Καλή συνέχεια! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Λεπτομέρειες για την εκδήλωση της Παρασκευής:

http://entertainment.in.gr/html/ent/634/ent.179634.asp


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

http://stalinsmoustache.org/2009/10/03/now-for-some-more-substance-marx-atheism-and-faith/
(πιο σχετικό με τη συζήτησή μας απ' όσο φαίνεται)


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

> [Marx] also argued that atheism is not a prerequisite for socialism



Εμένα αυτό με οδηγεί σε άλλες σκέψεις. Ενώ ο αθεϊσμός έχει, για μένα τουλάχιστον, μια σαφήνεια και καθαρότητα που μου κάνει τη ζωή εύκολη, ο σοσιαλισμός, όπως και οι θρησκείες ή ο θεϊσμός, είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκος και πολυσύνθετος στην έννοια ή/και στην εφαρμογή. Με κάποιον που μου λέει ότι είναι άθεος / αθεϊστής έχω αμέσως πολύ περισσότερους κοινούς κώδικες απ' όσους έχουν (αναμεταξύ τους) δύο που δηλώνουν σοσιαλιστές.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Δες το κι αλλιώς: ο Μαρξ προτείνει στο κείμενο τη φόρμουλα "είμαι άθεος, δεν το θεωρώ πρωτεύον ζήτημα διότι δεν θεωρώ την ύπαρξη του θεού πρωταρχική αλλά του ανθρώπου". 

Εγώ πάντως είπα να το κολλήσω εδώ για τη φράση I myself am an atheist. It is startling, no doubt, to hear such an avowal in England, but there is some comfort in the thought that it need not be made in a whisper in either Germany or France, πάνω στη σκέψη μου ότι όσο αναχρονιστικό είναι να περιμένουμε το αεροπλάνο με το Άγιο Φως (όπως έμαθα, παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό είναι καινοτομία της εποχής Σημίτη! Φοβερό;) άλλο τόσο αναχρονιστικό είναι να σηκώνουμε το μπαϊράκι του αθεϊσμού/ορθολογισμού ως κύριου απελευθερωτικού (ή ό,τι) προτάγματος εν έτει 2015: θα έπρεπε, ίσως, να βλέπουμε πιο καθαρά πια (αλλά εδώ πάω σε άλλα μονοπάτια, οπότε αφήστε καλύτερα).


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> άλλο τόσο αναχρονιστικό είναι να σηκώνουμε το μπαϊράκι του αθεϊσμού/ορθολογισμού ως κύριου απελευθερωτικού (ή ό,τι) προτάγματος εν έτει 2015



Κύριο απελευθερωτικό πρόταγμα παραμένει η ελευθερία. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, εμένα μου αρκεί η αθεΐα μου να σταματά εκεί που ξεκινάει ο θεϊσμός του άλλου. Και αντίστροφα, ο θεϊσμός του άλλου να σταματά εκεί που αρχίζει η δική μου αθεΐα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> άλλο τόσο αναχρονιστικό είναι να σηκώνουμε το μπαϊράκι του αθεϊσμού/ορθολογισμού ως *κύριου *απελευθερωτικού (ή ό,τι) προτάγματος εν έτει 2015


Τα έντονα δικά μου, και θα συμφωνήσω: σαφώς δεν είναι το *κύριο *πρόταγμα, τουλάχιστον για εμένα, τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη (ίσως όμως να είναι για μια γυναίκα στο Αφγανιστάν, και καλό είναι να το θυμόμαστε, διότι δεν είμαστε μόνοι στον κόσμο και διότι ο κόσμος είναι πολύ ρευστός με τόσες μετακινήσεις). 

Ελπίζω πάντως να μην χρειαστεί να αντιμετωπίσω το επιχείρημα "αφού δεν είναι το κύριο πρόταγμα αφήστε το στον άκρη και ασχοληθείτε μόνο με τα σημαντικά", τύπου "εδώ παιδάκια πεθαίνουν από την πείνα κι εσείς σώζετε τις φώκιες" κ.ο.κ. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι ασχολούνται με αυτό, κάποιοι με το άλλο, κάποιοι και με τα δύο ή με τρία ή τέσσερα. Ίσως να μην είναι το κύριο πρόταγμα (και αυτό φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι ό,τι περισσότερο ακούγεται στις ειδήσεις), αλλά είναι αρκετά σημαντικό για πολλούς από μας ώστε να αφιερώσουμε μέρος του χρόνου και της ενεργητικότητάς μας σε αυτό.

Α, και αν μιλάμε για αναχρονισμούς, νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερος αναχρονισμός από την ίδια την ορθόδοξη εκκλησία, την οποία πληρώνουμε και η οποία αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο των κοινωνικών εκδηλώσεων της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας του ελληνικού πληθυσμού (γάμος, ονοματοδοσία υπό μορφή βάπτισης, χριστούγεννα και πάσχα, ονομαστικές εορτές). Από τη στιγμή που αντιμετωπίζω καθημερινά αυτόν τον αναχρονισμό, νιώθω την ανάγκη να τοποθετηθώ ενεργά έξω από αυτόν. Δεν θα καθήσω να το φιλοσοφήσω και να σκεφτώ ότι η αντίδρασή μου είναι αναχρονιστική.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Μελ, με την αναφορά σου στο Αφγανιστάν νομίζω ότι ανοίγεις άλλο θέμα. Ο άθεος Αφγανός θα πετάξει τη μπούρκα; Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη, γιατί οι κοινωνικές συμβάσεις είναι ισχυρότερες από τις θρησκευτικές. Και έχουμε αρχαιολογικές αποδείξεις ότι οι γυναίκες στη Μ. Ανατολή, μέρη της Αφρικής και της Ασίας, κουκουλώνονταν και πριν τον Μωάμεθ. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ένα άρθρο του Ντόκινς έχω διαβάσει όλο κι όλο, στο οποίο έλεγε ότι είναι υπέρ των εορτασμών των Χριστουγέννων. Αυτό γιατί είναι Άγγλος και στην Αγγλία είναι η μεγαλύτερη γιορτή του χρόνου. Αν ήταν Έλληνας ίσως έλεγε ότι είναι υπέρ των εορτασμών του Πάσχα. Αναχρονισμός; Ίσως. Αλλά είναι ντοκίνειος αναχρονισμός, οπότε τα μέλη της αίρεσης του Ντόκινς μάλλον το δέχονται (ναι, αισθάνομαι ότι αγγίζει τη θρησκευτική λατρεία ο θαυμασμός στον Ντόκινς). 

Τώρα, μια που αναφέρθηκες π.χ. στον Χίτσενς, και μια που λέμε για Ντόκινς: αυτοί αναφέρονταν και απευθύνονταν σε αμερικανικό κοινό, το οποίο ακούει συγκεκριμένο είδος επιχειρημάτων να μην τα επαναλαμβάνουμε, γνωστά είναι. Ο Χίτσενς αν και Άγγλος δεν ασχολήθηκε με την αγγλικανική εκκλησία στην Αγγλία, π.χ. Πιθανόν να τον απασχόλησε το ότι αμερικανοί ιεραπόστολοι έρχονται στο ΗΒ να κηρύξουν το λόγο του θεού τους και να πάνε τη χώρα 400 χρόνια πίσω (στην εποχή που τους έδιωξαν από την Αγγλία γιατί ήταν ακραίοι), αλλά μπορεί και να μην τον απασχόλησε. Στην Ευρώπη (και περιλαμβάνω και την Ελλάδα σε αυτή), δεν είμαστε αμερικανοί θρησκόληπτοι. 

Και τελειώνοντας να πω ότι εξίσου με ενοχλούν όλοι οι ιεραπόστολοι, κι οι χριστιανοί, κι οι άθεοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Ο Ντώκινς είναι υπέρ των εορτασμών, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των οποίων δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με το θρησκευτικό σκέλος αλλά με παραδόσεις και έθιμα. Χριστουγεννιάτικα δέντρα, δώρα, πίτες, γλυκίσματα, λοιπά εδέσματα...

Τριβιαδάκι: ο Χίτσενς ήταν μέλος της ελληνορθόδοξης εκκλησίας, όχι της αγγλικανικής. Είχε βαφτιστεί στην Κύπρο για να παντρευτεί την Ελληνοκύπρια Ελένη Μελεάγρου, με την οποία πριν χωρίσει έκαναν δύο παιδιά, την Σοφία και τον Αλέξανδρο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Κι ο άθεος Άραβας που ξέρω (που δεν τρώει σαλαμάκι με το ουίσκι του) είναι ΧΟ γιατι βαφτίστηκε για να παντρευτεί την ελληνίδα σύζυγό του. Δεν θα τον έλεγα ΧΟ.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και τελειώνοντας να πω ότι εξίσου με ενοχλούν όλοι οι ιεραπόστολοι, κι οι χριστιανοί, κι οι άθεοι.



Έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα και με τους ιεραποστόλους που διδάσκουν εξέλιξη στα σχολεία; 
Μήπως και με τους ιεραποστόλους που διδάσκουν νευτώνεια μηχανική;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2015)

Έλα τώρα, συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. 

Άλλος ο Ντώκινς που διδάσκει ηθολογία ή εξέλιξη και άλλος ο Ντώκινς που ευαγγελίζεται τον αθεϊσμό.

Μπορεί να μας αρέσει ο δεύτερος ή όχι, αλλά είναι όντως ένα είδος απόστολου (έστω ανίερου :) ).


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2015)

Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω ουσιαστική διαφορά.
Ο αθεϊσμός του Ντόκινς είναι συνέπεια της εξελικτικής σκέψης του, και τα επιχειρήματά του υπέρ της ανυπαρξίας Θεού είναι επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα.
Για μένα, η εξομοίωση θρησκευτικότητας και αθεΐας (πίστη η μία, πίστη και η άλλη) είναι εντελώς άστοχη.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αναχρονισμός; Ίσως. Αλλά είναι ντοκίνειος αναχρονισμός, οπότε τα μέλη της αίρεσης του Ντόκινς μάλλον το δέχονται (ναι, αισθάνομαι ότι αγγίζει τη θρησκευτική λατρεία ο θαυμασμός στον Ντόκινς).



Θέλω να διευκρινίσω κάτι σε σχέση με αυτό, επειδή το θεωρώ πολύ φτηνό. Δεν μπορώ φυσικά να μιλήσω για όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της αίρεσης, αλλά μπορώ να μιλήσω για την αφεντιά μου (ως μέλος της αίρεσης φυσικά, αφού, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, όποιος ενστερνίζεται ή ακόμη χειρότερα υπερασπίζεται τις απόψεις του Ντόκινς είναι αυτοδίκαια μέλος της αίρεσής του).

Τον Ντόκινς τον σέβομαι πρωτίστως ως επιστήμονα, και ιδίως θαυμάζω την ικανότητά του να παρουσιάζει πολύπλοκες έννοιες με απλό και εύληπτο τρόπο. Ανάλογο σεβασμό και θαυμασμό τρέφω για πολλούς άλλους επιστήμονες: φυσικούς, χημικούς, βιολόγους κ.ο.κ.
Σέβομαι επίσης και θαυμάζω το θάρρος του να θίγει με καθαρό και απερίφραστο τρόπο ένα ακανθώδες θέμα που οι περισσότεροι αποφεύγουν: τη θρησκεία και τη σχέση της με την επιστήμη.

Μέχρις εκεί όμως. Ούτε δέχομαι ασυλλόγιστα ό,τι λέει ο Ντόκινς, ούτε προσκυνώ στο είδωλό του. Ο θαυμασμός μου για τον Ντόκινς, όπως και για τον Δαρβίνο, τον Νεύτωνα και τον Κοπέρνικο, ή και για τον Μπαχ, τον Μάλερ και τον Σοστακόβιτς, τους Μπιτλς, τους Τζέθρο Ταλ και τους Πινκ Φλόιντ, *δεν *έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά θρησκευτικής λατρείας. 

Ούτε ιεραπόστολος είναι ο Ντόκινς επειδή δηλώνει ανοιχτά τις απόψεις του, ούτε ποίμνιο και μέλη αίρεσης όσοι συμφωνούν με αυτές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2015)

Εγώ συντάσσομαι με τον προλαλήσαντα. :)

Θρησκευτική λατρεία δεν νιώθω για κανέναν, ούτε τυφλή λατρεία (μάλλον αυτό θέλεις να πεις), ούτε καν λατρεία, εδώ που τα λέμε. Πάντως και τυφλή λατρεία να νιώθει κάποιος για τον Ντώκινς διαφέρει από τη θρησκευτική λατρεία: δεν έχει μεταφυσικές προεκτάσεις και έχει ένα υπαρκτό αντικείμενο. 

Θα μου έδινε μεγάλη χαρά αν μπορούσαμε όλο να ξεχωρίσουμε τη μεταφορική χρήση κάποιων εκφράσεων από την κυριολεκτική. Νομίζω ότι δημιουγεί σύγχυση και παρεξηγήσεις. Είναι λίγο κουραστικό να ακούς κάθε τόσο ότι η αθεϊα είναι θρησκεία ή ότι αν συμφωνείς με τον Ντόκινς είσαι πιστός του και άλλα τέτοια. Αλλά μάλλον είναι ο σταυρός που πρέπει να σηκώσουμε. 

Τώρα αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που νιώθουν όντως θρησκευτική λατρεία για τον Ντώκινς ή άλλον άγγελο του αθεϊσμού, δεν ξέρω. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν (και γνωρίζω αρκετούς άθεους). Θα είχε ωστόσο ενδιαφέρον μια κοινωνιολογική έρευνα πάνω στο θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2015)

Δεν αποκλείω να υπάρχουν φανατικοί οπαδοί του Ντόκινς, αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς μπορεί να σημαίνει εδώ ο υπερβολικός χαρακτηρισμός «θρησκευτική λατρεία». Ίσως να θέλεις η SBE να πει ότι έχουν ασπαστεί και το τελευταίο κόμμα από τα γραπτά του. Ξέρουμε ωστόσο ότι η υγιής επιστημονική σκέψη και οπωσδήποτε η σκέψη κάθε καλού επιστήμονα κηρύσσει τη συνεχή εξέταση και τη συνεχή αμφισβήτηση. Αν λοιπόν υπάρχουν θαυμαστές που ο θαυμασμός τους «αγγίζει τη θρησκευτική λατρεία», δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται ο Ντόκινς υπεύθυνος γι' αυτό, ούτε να γίνεται συζήτηση στην οποία βάζουμε μπροστά ακραίες και περιθωριακές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Θα γίνουμε τρεις οι συμφωνούντες. Προσυπογράφω τα του Παναδέλιου και της Μελάνης. Θαυμάζω την ικανότητα του Ντώκινς να μιλάει με τόσο θέρμη για την επιστήμη, να παρουσιάζει τόσο εύστοχα και όμορφα τα θετικά της κριτικής σκέψης, της ατέρμονης αναζήτησης της αλήθειας, της ομορφιάς στην διερεύνηση των δεδομένων σε αντίθεση με την εύκολη λύση του "ο Θεός το έκανε". Δεν βρίσκω καμμιά αλαζονεία και θεοποίηση της επιστήμης στα λόγια του όταν μιλάει για την ομορφιά του ότι δεν τα ξέρουμε όλα και ποτέ δεν θα τα μάθουμε, ότι είναι ωραίο να εξερευνάς το άγνωστο, να λύνεις ένα άλυτο σταυρόλεξο, να φτιάχνεις μόνος σου το παζλ, παρά να το παίρνεις έτοιμο από ένα υπέρτατο ον. Ο Ντώκινς έχει ταλέντο στο να μιλάει για την επιστήμη και τα θαυμαστά αυτού του κόσμου, που δεν χρειάζεται να τα κάνουμε μεταφυσικά για να αποκτήσουν μαγεία και μεγαλείο.

Και ναι, είναι σημαντικό από πολλές απόψεις να υπάρχει διάκριση ανάμεσα στην εσωτερική θρησκευτικότητα και τον έμπρακτο ορθολογισμό. Φανταστείτε μόνο τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είχε σκεφτεί ο Νεύτωνας, που μας έδωσε τόσες πολλές ανακαλύψεις και εφευρέσεις, αν δεν περνούσε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής του μελετώντας και γράφοντας αποκρυφιστικές πραγματείες και θρησκευτικά κείμενα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 22, 2015)

Το ότι η ηθική --όχι οι συγκεκριμένες επιταγές της αλλά η έννοια του καλού και του κακού, του εσωτερικευμένου πρέπει και δεν πρέπει-- είναι ριζωμένη μέσα στον άνθρωπο, και άρα μπορεί να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο έρευνας που μπορεί να έχει και "επιστημονική" οπτική (γιατί κατά τα άλλα η ηθική αποτελεί αντικείμενο έρευνας ανέκαθεν, από τη θρησκεία και από τη φιλοσοφία), δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει επιστημονική ηθική, επιστημονικός τρόπος να ηθικεύεις. Και ο έρωτας μπορεί να γίνει αντικείμενο "επιστημονικής" έρευνας, μέσα από μια οπτική χημείας, φυσιολογίας κλπ., χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει επιστημονικός έρωτας, επιστημονικός τρόπος να ερωτευτείς. Η προσπάθεια υποκατάστασης και κατάργησης της ηθικής, του έρωτα κττ. από την επιστήμη έχει αποτύχει παταγωδώς και ελπίζω να αποτύχει και στο μέλλον, όταν θα κυκλοφορήσουν ενέσεις ερωτοχτυπήματος και ηθικών φρονημάτων. Μη γένοιτο.

Το τελευταίο, το περί υποκατάστασης και κατάργησης, με φέρνει στην ανάγκη να πω το εξής: γιατί τόση απέχθεια και εχθρότητα προς τη μεταφυσική; γιατί τόση μονόπαντη στοίχιση πίσω από τον ορθολογισμό; Η ομορφιά του ανθρώπου βρίσκεται στην ανάμιξη των δύο στοιχείων, όχι στην κατάργηση του ενός. Ούτε και πιστεύω ότι, έστω και αν κάποιοι το θέλουν, είναι δυνατόν να καταργηθεί η μεταφυσική και ο ανορθολογισμός --που βέβαια δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ένα και το αυτό. Ό,τι υπάρχει ιστορικά --και η μεταφυσική υπάρχει ιστορικά-- έχει λόγο ύπαρξης, έλεγε ο Χέγκελ, και δεν είχε άδικο. Όσο και αν η δήλωση αυτή επιφανειακά αποτελεί φαταλισμό, βλέπουμε ότι εκείνο που πράγματι αλλάζει είναι οι μορφές, όχι τα περιεχόμενα. Οι μορφές είναι περαστικές, και θα ήταν όντως φαταλιστικό --και "αντιδραστικό"-- να θεωρούμε ότι όποια μορφή υπάρχει, καλώς υπάρχει επειδή έχει "λόγο που" υπάρχει. Τα περιεχόμενα όμως πίσω από τις μορφές διατηρούνται, στις γενικές τους γραμμές αποτελούν τη φύση του ανθρώπου --κάποια, και των έμβιων όντων γενικότερα. Η μεταφυσική αποτελεί ανθρωπολογική σταθερά κολοσσιαίας σημασίας και δεν πρόκειται να εξαφανιστεί ποτέ. Στις αρνητικές της εκφάνσεις οδηγεί σε αποκοπή από την πραγματικότητα αλλά στις θετικές της αποτελεί πηγή τέχνης, οραματισμών, φαντασίας, κοσμολογικών και κάθε άλλου είδους διερωτήσεων, ελευθερίας από τα δεσμά του υπαρκτού. Περαιτέρω, κανείς δεν ξέρει πραγματικά τι είναι ορθός λόγος και τι όχι, πόσο μάλλον η "επιστήμη", η οποία τώρα μας λέει πως ορθός λόγος είναι πράγματα που παλιά θεωρούνταν από την επιστήμη και τώρα ακόμη από τον κοινού νου ως παράλογα. 

Ακούγεται συχνά η άποψη ότι η πίστη σε θεό/ούς είναι τροχοπέδη, όμως έχουμε άπειρα παραδείγματα όπου η πίστη αυτή έχει βοηθήσει ανθρώπους να αντέξουν σε απίστευτες πιέσεις εξουσιαστικών καθεστώτων, και μάλιστα άθεων --αν και δεν φταίει η αθεΐα γι' αυτά τα καθεστώτα, μακριά από εμένα αυτή η σκέψη--. Ας μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό όταν μιλάμε για τη γυναίκα του Αφγανιστάν ή για οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ό,τι προάγει την ελευθερία του ανθρώπου από τις υπαρκτές καταπιεστικές δομές μπορεί να έχει θετική αξία, είτε αυτό το ό,τι είναι η αθεΐα απέναντι σ' ένα θεοκρατικό κράτος/κοινωνία είτε η θρησκευτική πίστη απέναντι σ' ένα άθεο κράτος/κοινωνία είτε οτιδήποτε.

Όπως το "γνώθι σαυτόν" και το "μηδέν άγαν" δεν προφυλάσσουν από τίποτα τον άνθρωπο, γιατί δεν μπορείς να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου και τα όριά σου αν δεν τραβήξεις το σκοινί σου ως τα άκρα για να δεις αν σπάει ή όχι, ώστε να μάθεις ποιος πραγματικά είσαι, έτσι και η επιστήμη και ο ορθολογισμός δεν σου παρέχουν καμιά ευδαιμονία, αν δεν προσπαθήσεις με τη μεταφυσική και με τον ανορθολογισμό να δεις "πίσω απ' τον καθρέφτη". Καλή η γνώση, καλύτερη όμως η χαρούμενη γνώση, που περιλαμβάνει και τέχνη, φιλοσοφία, ηθική, μεταφυσική, ανορθολογισμό. _We are such stuff as dreams are made on; and our little life is rounded with a sleep_, oder?


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 22, 2015)

Προφανώς εννοείς κάτι διαφορετικό από το συνηθισμένο όταν λες «μεταφυσική», γιατί αν με αυτό εννοείς την προσπάθεια να ερμηνευτεί ο κόσμος με μη ορθολογικό τρόπο τότε έχεις απαντήσει μόνος σου στην ερώτησή σου: πολύ απλά, μια μη επιστημονική ερμηνεία δεν είναι ερμηνεία. Δεν αρνούμαι ότι υπάρχει χώρος για τη φαντασία και το εξωπραγματικό, αλλά όχι ως φιλοσοφική θεώρηση. Δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε το «Φαντάσου αν ο κόσμος ήταν όπως είναι επειδή...» με το «Μήπως τελικά ο κόσμος είναι έτσι επειδή...» (συμπληρώστε όποια υποθετική ερμηνεία θέλετε).


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα και με τους ιεραποστόλους που διδάσκουν εξέλιξη στα σχολεία;
> Μήπως και με τους ιεραποστόλους που διδάσκουν νευτώνεια μηχανική;



Από πότε είναι η δουλειά του δασκάλου ιεραποστολή; Κι από πότε είναι η νευτώνεια φυσική κατήχηση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2015)

Δηλαδή, Κώστα, αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που μπορούν να ερμηνεύσουν τη χημεία του έρωτα, να μην τους διαβάσω;

SBE, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το πνεύμα των ερωτήσεων του panadeli.


----------



## Costas (Apr 22, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> πολύ απλά, μια μη επιστημονική ερμηνεία δεν είναι ερμηνεία. Δεν αρνούμαι ότι υπάρχει χώρος για τη φαντασία και το εξωπραγματικό, αλλά όχι ως φιλοσοφική θεώρηση.


Ποιος το αποφασίζει κυριαρχικά αυτό; Καταρχήν, η έννοια της επιστημονικής ερμηνείας είναι πολύ πρόσφατη. Όλες οι άλλες ερμηνείες ιστορικά υπήρξαν μη επιστημονικές. Άρα η απόφανση "μια μη επιστημονική ερμηνεία δεν είναι ερμηνεία" είναι ιστορικά άκυρη. Δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε τις προσωπικές μας απόψεις και προτιμήσεις με το τι συμβαίνει στην ιστορία. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα αποτελούσε επιστημονική άποψη, αν και παραμένει άποψη.


----------



## Costas (Apr 22, 2015)

Δεν είπα αυτό· βεβαίως να τους διαβάσεις, κι εγώ θα τους διαβάσω! Απλά δεν σημαίνει ότι η έρευνά τους θα εμφορείται από έρωτα, ότι θα είναι ερωτική, ούτε ότι θα σου λύσουν (ελπίζω) το ζήτημα του ποιαν και πώς θα ερωτευτείς. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ποιος το αποφασίζει κυριαρχικά αυτό; Καταρχήν, η έννοια της επιστημονικής ερμηνείας είναι πολύ πρόσφατη. Όλες οι άλλες ερμηνείες ιστορικά υπήρξαν μη επιστημονικές. Άρα η απόφανση "μια μη επιστημονική ερμηνεία δεν είναι ερμηνεία" είναι ιστορικά άκυρη. Δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε τις προσωπικές μας απόψεις και προτιμήσεις με το τι συμβαίνει στην ιστορία. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα αποτελούσε επιστημονική άποψη, αν και παραμένει άποψη.


Γράφεις «τι συμβαίνει στην ιστορία», ενώ θα έπρεπε να πεις «τι συνέβαινε». Η επιστημονική μέθοδος είναι μια κατάκτηση του ανθρώπου την οποία οι παλαιότεροι δεν είχαν και η οποία μας αφαίρεσε ακριβώς το δικαίωμα να διατυπώνουμε αστήρικτες και ατεκμηρίωτες ερμηνείες (με άλλα λόγια, το ότι κάτι γινόταν παλιά δεν σημαίνει ότι ήταν και σωστό).


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Δεν είπα ότι ήταν σωστό, ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει ο όρος σωστό. Αλλά δεν ξέρουμε και πόσο "σωστή" θα φαίνεται η δική μας τωρινή, "επιστημονική" ερμηνεία, χιλιάδες ή και εκατοντάδες μόνο χρόνια μετά. Οπωσδήποτε έχει μια σεβαστή τιμή αλήθειας, που εκφράζεται στα τεχνικά της επιτεύγματα. Ίσως όμως έχει και μια μεγάλη τιμή ψεύδους, αφού η δική μας συνείδηση παράγει, μαζί με την αίσθηση του μεγαλείου του ανακαλυπτόμενου σύμπαντος, πλήθος άλλα προβληματικά αποτελέσματα, όπως η απώλεια υπαρξιακού νοήματος της ζωής και η αίσθηση της απέραντης εν αβύσσω μη σημασίας του ατόμου. Και τα συναισθήματα αυτά επίσης παράγουν ορατά αποτελέσματα. Ο "επιστημονικός" άνθρωπος είναι απλώς ένας ακόμα ανθρωπολογικός τύπος, δεν είναι *ο* τύπος.
Επίσης, επιμένω ότι η μεταφυσική ζει και βασιλεύει σήμερα. Δεν είναι νεκρό πράγμα του παρελθόντος, ούτε ζωντανό απομεινάρι του παρελθόντος. Μπορεί να μην είναι χρήσιμη για να πετάξεις ένα αεροπλάνο, αλλά είναι χρήσιμη για να σου πουν τον καφέ ή για να ζωγραφίσεις ένα μπλε πορτοκάλι ή για να πιστέψεις πως "ένας άλλος κόσμος είναι εφικτός". Για κάθε είδους πράγματα, δηλαδή, από τα πιο μικρά ως τα πιο μεγάλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

Κι εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κάτι άλλο εννοείς με την λέξη _μεταφυσική_, Κώστα. Ας πούμε, αυτό είναι ένα γνωστό κομμάτι ένος πολύ γνωστού μας φυσικού, που άλλαξε την ιστορία της σύγχρονης φυσικής:

I believe in intuition and inspiration. … At times I feel certain I am right while not knowing the reason. When the eclipse of 1919 confirmed my intuition, I was not in the least surprised. In fact I would have been astonished had it turned out otherwise. Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited, whereas imagination embraces the entire world, stimulating progress, giving birth to evolution. It is, strictly speaking, a real factor in scientific research.

Σε καμμιά περίπτωση αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στην μεταφυσική με την κλασική έννοια του όρου. Και όπως φαίνεται από την τελευταία πρόταση, ο Αϊνστάιν θεωρούσε κομμάτι της επιστημονικής διαδικασίας τις εγγενείς αυτές δυνατότητες του ανθρώπινου μυαλού.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Ποια είναι "η κλασική έννοια του όρου"; Γιατί τον όρο τον δημιούργησε, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, ο Αριστοτέλης, που δεν τον λες και τον πιο αντιεπιστημονικό φιλόσοφο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2015)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το πνεύμα των ερωτήσεων του panadeli ή αυτός δεν κατάλαβε τί έλεγα; Τείνω στο δεύτερο. Κι αυτό το κατάλαβα αφού διάβασα αυτό που έγραψε ο panadeli για το πόσο θαυμάζει τον επιστήμονα Ντόκινς, που δεν έχω ιδέα πώς κολλάει στη συζήτηση, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Μην μπλέκουμε άσχετα ζητήματα. Αν δεχτούμε ότι ο Ντόκινς είναι άθεος λόγω του επαγγέλματός του, υπάρχει λίστα με επαγγέλματα που κάνουν τους συγκεκριμένους επαγγελματίες άθεους; Ποια είναι αυτά; 

Κι επειδή προφανώς δεν έγινε αντιληπτό τί ήθελα να πω πιο πάνω, δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο Ντόκινς ούτε σαν επιστήμονας (εγώ είμαι από άλλο κλάδο), ούτε σαν άθεος (πιστεύω στην ανεξιθρησκία- οι θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις κάποιου άγνωστού μου δεν με αφορούν). Παρακολουθώ τον Ντόκινς- σελέμπριτι όπως παρακολουθώ τον Μπέκαμ- σελέμπριτι. Αποστασιοποιημένα και με ελαφρά θυμηδία. 

Ό,τι έγραψα ήταν ευθεία αναφορά σε όλους τους άθεους που παραπονιούνται που υπάρχουν πιστοί, και κάνουν μεγάλο θέμα το ότι είναι άθεοι, δίνοντας την εντύπωση ότι θέλουν ειδική μεταχείριση και θέλουν να τραβήξουν την προσοχή επάνω τους. Έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά με αυτούς που δηλώνουν ότι τους πειράζει η γλουτένη. 

Μελ, είμαι σίγουρη ότι στη Λεξιλογία υπάρχουν άθεοι ανάμεσα στα μέλη. Ή αδιάφοροι. Ή αγνωστικιστές. Και σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να έχει πρόβλημα με την μη-θρησκεία του άλλου. Εντούτοις Μελ φαίνεται να σε απασχολεί πολύ το ζήτημα και βρίσκω ότι μας αντιμετωπίζεις λίγο λες και θα αρχίσουμε να σε βαράμε κατακούτελα με κανέναν σταυρό, λίγο σαν μια γνωστή μου που είχε γίνει πεντηκοστιανή και με κάθε αφορμή ήθελε να μας μιλήσει για τη θρησκεία της και να μαλώσει γι'αυτήν και δεν της άρεσε που δεν αντιδρούσε κανένας. Μάλλον απευθύνεσαι σε λάθος κοινό. [Σημ: ακολουθεί αναφορά σε popular culture του ΗΒ] Μου θυμίζει λίγο η κατάσταση τον Ντάφιντ.

ΥΓ Δεν είναι ζήτημα κανενός, αλλά επειδή ξέρω ότι θα γίνει θέμα από κάποιους, η θρησκεία δεν είναι κάτι που με απασχολεί, που σημαίνει ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μου κολλήσετε οποιαδήποτε ταμπέλα._Και έχω δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη, εξακριβωμένα και με τη βούλα (αλλά δε λέω ποτέ όχι στο παγωτό)._

ΥΓ2: Διάλογος από το επεισόδιο του Mentalist που παίζει αυτή τη στιγμή στο βάθος. Συζητούν οι πρωταγωνιστές μετά από το θάνατο κάποιου:
-You don't believe in the afterlife, do you?
-No
-I do. Is that foolish?
-No, of course not. 
Γιατί δεν δείχνουμε παρόμοια ανοχή εκτός σεναρίων τηλεοπτικών σειρών; 

ΥΓ3:Το νήμα αυτό το άφησα για σήμερα που είχα χρόνο, αλλά τώρα το μετανιώνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ποια είναι "η κλασική έννοια του όρου"; Γιατί τον όρο τον δημιούργησε, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, ο Αριστοτέλης, που δεν τον λες και τον πιο αντιεπιστημονικό φιλόσοφο.



Για τον καιρό του ήταν επιστημονικός, αφού ο τρόπος διεξαγωγής της αληθινής επιστήμης δεν καθιερώθηκε παρά 1500 χρόνια αργότερα. Αλλά δεν θα τον έλεγα σήμερα επιστημονικό. Όταν λέω κλασική έννοια του όρου, φυσικά δεν αναφέρεομαι στα μεταφυσικά του Αριστοτέλη, αναφέρομαι π.χ. στον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ:

_που δεν αντιστοιχεί με τα δεδομένα του νου, των αισθήσεων ή γενικά της επιστήμης _


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το πνεύμα των ερωτήσεων του panadeli ή αυτός δεν κατάλαβε τί έλεγα; Τείνω στο δεύτερο. Κι αυτό το κατάλαβα αφού διάβασα αυτό που έγραψε ο panadeli για το πόσο θαυμάζει τον επιστήμονα Ντόκινς, που δεν έχω ιδέα πώς κολλάει στη συζήτηση, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Μην μπλέκουμε άσχετα ζητήματα. Αν δεχτούμε ότι ο Ντόκινς είναι άθεος λόγω του επαγγέλματός του, υπάρχει λίστα με επαγγέλματα που κάνουν τους συγκεκριμένους επαγγελματίες άθεους; Ποιά είναι αυτά;



Υπάρχουν επαγγέλματα που σχεδόν προϋποθέτουν να είσαι το πολύ ντεϊστής. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά επαγγέλματα που προϋποθέτουν ότι δεν πιστεύεις κατά γράμμα την Αγία Γραφή και φυσικά όλοι οι επιστημονικοί κλάδοι προϋποθέτουν ότι δεν πιστεύεις ότι η Γη είναι 6000 ετών.

Κι αφού το θίγεις, δεν κριτικάρω κανέναν που πιστεύει στην μετά θάνατον ζωή. Άλλωστε η μετά θάνατον ζωή μπορεί να γίνει ψηφιακή πραγματικότητα κάποια στιγμή. Όμως θα βρίσκεις κι εσύ προβληματικό το τι πιστεύουν μερικοί ότι πρέπει να κάνουν για να περάσουν καλά στην μετά θάνατον ζωή ή πόσο λίγο θα σεβαστούν την αξία αυτής της ζωής στην σκέψη ότι "εντάξει, θα ζήσεις καλύτερα στην επόμενη".


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2015)

Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι λέτε. Όπως κι εγώ, είμαι βέβαιος ότι κι εσείς θέλετε να ξέρετε πώς δημιουργήθηκε ο κόσμος, η ζωή, ο άνθρωπος, πώς λειτουργεί η χημεία του σώματός μας, τι είναι συνείδηση, γιατί ονειρευόμαστε, αν υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή και ζωή σε άλλους πλανήτες κ.ο.κ.

Ταυτόχρονα θέλετε να μοιραστεί τις ίδιες γνώσεις και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος: να μη σας μιλάνε για ανάσταση νεκρών, να μη σας μαστιγώνουν μισαλλόδοξοι φονταμενταλιστές, να σας επιτρέπεται να αποφασίζετε τι θα κάνετε με τη ζωή σας, το κορμί σας και το θάνατό σας εφόσον δεν ενοχλείτε τον άλλο κόσμο.

Θέλετε η ζωή σας να ορίζεται από τη γνώση, όχι από την άγνοια ή το παραμύθι ή τη δεισιδαιμονία. Η παγκοσμιοποίηση και οι επικοινωνίες μπορούν να φέρουν τον άνθρωπο πιο κοντά στη γνώση, αλλά προς το παρόν έχουν βγάλει στον αφρό και όλη την παράνοια. Είναι δυνατό να επιλέξουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο από τη γνώση, και για εμάς και για όλους τους άλλους; Η μεταφυσική δεν μπορεί να είναι παρά η γνώση που δεν έχουμε ακόμα κατακτήσει και που θέλουμε να κατακτήσουμε. Δεν μπορεί να είναι η γνώση που δεν θέλουμε να κατακτήσουμε από φόβο μην οδηγηθούμε σε απομάγευση!

Θα δείξω κατανόηση στην ψυχολογική ανάγκη που έχει πολύς κόσμος να στηριχτεί στο παραμύθι για να απαλύνει τον πόνο του. Εκεί μπορεί να ανοίξει κανείς μεγάλη συζήτηση για την αυστηρότητα του Ντόκινς. Εκεί, όταν η όποια ανάγκη κάνει τον άλλο να καταφεύγει στο μεταφυσικό, μπορείς να του πεις, όπως ο Πάτρικ Τζέιν του Mentalist, «You are not foolish». Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα του πεις «You are right. There is an afterlife».

Και δεν θα βλάψει όταν ο άνθρωπος θα μπορεί να επουλώνει τις πληγές του με την έξοδο σε ομορφιές της πραγματικότητας, αντί για την απόσυρση στην αχλή του ψέματος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2015)

Είπε κάποια στιγμή ο Νίκελ ότι η υγιής επιστημονική σκέψη (εγώ θα έλεγα απλώς η επιστημονική σκέψη, το υγιής παρέλκει) κηρύσσει τη συνεχή εξέταση και τη συνεχή αμφισβήτηση (αυτό ακριβώς κηρύσσει και ο Ντώκινς και μέσω αυτής της οδού καταλήγει στον αθεϊσμό). Σκεφτόμουν όμως εχτές ότι παραδόξως ακόμη και όσοι θαυμάζουν ανθρώπους που κηρύσσουν την αμφισβήτηση μπορεί να καταληξουν σε προσωπολατρεία (δεν ξέρω αν θα την χαρακτήριζα "θρησκευτική" αυτήν την λατρεία, νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό ήθελε να πει η SBE), η οποία από ένα σημείο και μετά αποτρέπει την αμφισβήτηση του ίδιου του προσώπου που την κηρύσσει.

Φυσικά και δεν φταίει το πρόσωπο (ο Ντώκινς ή οποιοσδήποτε), εφόσον δεν έχει κάνει κάτι για να καλλιεργήσει τέτοιου είδους λατρεία. Όμως το φαινόμενο ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει παρ' όλα αυτά, διότι έχει να κάνει με την ανθρώπινη φύση ή με την ιδιοσυγκρασία κάποιων ανθρώπων. 

Σκεφτόμουν ως παράδειγμα τον Osho, ο οποίος βέβαια ήταν θρησκευτικού τύπου κήρυκας (με ολίγον από διάφορες θρησκείες κι έφτιαχνε ένα δικό του μείγμα, αλλά οπωσδήποτε θρησκευτικής φύσης, εστιασμένο σε αυτό που λέμε πνευματική αναζήτηση ή όπως αλλιώς το λέμε) αλλά κήρυττε συστηματικά την αμφισβήτηση κάθε αυθεντίας και παρότρυνε όσους τον άκουγαν να αναζητήσουν την αλήθεια με τον δικό τους τρόπο, να βρουν τον δικό τους δρόμο.

Παρ' όλα αυτά πολλοί οπαδοί του διακατέχονταν από έντονη λατρεία προς το πρόσωπό του και πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι τον αμφισβητούσαν ή έκριναν τα λεγόμενά του, από ένα σημείο και μετά. Επιφυλάσομαι βέβαια, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος (γι' αυτό είπα πιο πριν ότι μια κοινωνιολογική έρευνα πάνω στο θέμα θα είχε ενδιαφέρον).

Σχετικά με τα επαγγέλματα που "σε κάνουν άθεο", σαφώς και κανένα επάγγελμα δεν σε κάνει εγγυημένα άθεο, αφού σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα συναντάμε θρήσκους (ούτε εγγυημένα θρήσκο θα πρόσθετα, αφού ακόμη και ιερείς άθεοι υπάρχουν - και δεν εννοώ όσους έβγαλαν τα ράσα). Ωστόσο σε ορισμένες επαγγελματικές ομάδες είναι όντως μεγαλύτερα τα ποσοστά των άθεων. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά τα συναντάμε στους βιολόγους και ακολουθούν οι φυσικοί και οι αστρονόμοι (θα πρέπει να κάτσω να βρω τις έρευνες και δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα δυστυχώς). 

Είναι εύλογο και αναμενόμενο, όταν ασχολείσαι επαγγελματικά με μια επιστήμη που ερευνά και εν πολλοίς απαντά τα βασικά ερωτήματα στα οποία παραδοσιακά έδινε απαντήσεις η θρησκεία, να προβληματιστείς περισσότερο για τα θρησκευτικά δόγματα και να τα απορρίψεις ευκολότερα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι βιολόγος ίσον άθεος. Έχω δύο φίλους, έναν ειδικό στη μοριακή βιολογία και έναν εξελικτικό βιολόγο, ερευνητές με ποσντόκ και με όλα τα καλά, που είναι και οι δύο πιστοί χριστιανοί (ο ένας μάλιστα πολύ θρήσκος, τηρεί κάθε νηστεία, πάει και σε πνευματικό).

Έχει ενδιαφέρον η συζήτηση και σίγουρα όλο και κάτι θα μου ξεφεύγει.

Ευτυχώς αύριο μεθαύριο θα μας τα πει ο ίδιος ο Ριχάρδος να μας λύσει κάθε απορία. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2015)

...
And now for something completely similar:

ARTHUR: He has given us a sign!
FOLLOWER: Oh!
SHOE FOLLOWER: He has given us... His shoe!
ARTHUR: The shoe is the sign. Let us follow His example.
SPIKE: What?






Proof that we all have soles.

BRIAN: I'm not the Messiah!
ARTHUR: I say You are, Lord, and I should know. I've followed a few.
FOLLOWERS: Hail Messiah!
BRIAN: I'm not the Messiah! Will you please listen? I am not the Messiah, do you understand?! Honestly!
GIRL: Only the true Messiah denies His divinity.
BRIAN: What?! Well, what sort of chance does that give me? All right! I am the Messiah!
FOLLOWERS: He is! He is the Messiah!
BRIAN: Now, f**k off!
*[silence]*
ARTHUR: How shall we f**k off, O Lord?
BRIAN: Oh, just go away! Leave me alone.
...

FOLLOWERS: The Messiah! The Messiah! Show us the Messiah!
MANDY: The who?
FOLLOWERS: The Messiah!
MANDY: Huh, there's no Messiah in here. There's a mess, all right, but no Messiah. Now, go away!







FOLLOWERS: Show us the Messiah! The Messiah! The Messiah! Show us the Messiah!
MANDY: Now, you listen here! He's not the Messiah. He's a very naughty boy! Now, go away!

A mender of bad soles

Here, Brian, let me help you out with this.
They're just not getting this, okay?


----------



## panadeli (Apr 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Από πότε είναι η δουλειά του δασκάλου ιεραποστολή; Κι από πότε είναι η νευτώνεια φυσική κατήχηση;



Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς λέω κι εγώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ίσως όμως έχει και μια μεγάλη τιμή ψεύδους, αφού η δική μας συνείδηση παράγει, μαζί με την αίσθηση του μεγαλείου του ανακαλυπτόμενου σύμπαντος, πλήθος άλλα προβληματικά αποτελέσματα, όπως η απώλεια υπαρξιακού νοήματος της ζωής και η αίσθηση της απέραντης εν αβύσσω μη σημασίας του ατόμου.


Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτά τα θεωρείς προβληματικά αποτελέσματα μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν σου αρέσουν, όχι επειδή έχουν πραγματικά κάποιο πρόβλημα. Αυτός φυσικά δεν είναι λόγος να τα χαρακτηρίσεις ψευδή. Όταν στην προσπάθειά σου να εξερευνήσεις το Σύμπαν ανακαλύπτεις πόσο μεγάλο είναι, και πόσο ασήμαντος είσαι εσύ μπροστά του, δεν μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις τη μέθοδό σου γι' αυτό και να πεις «ας δοκιμάσω κάποιον άλλο, μεταφυσικό τρόπο, μήπως και ανακαλύψω ότι τελικά έχω σημασία» - πρέπει να το δεχτείς. Πιστεύω μάλιστα ότι το να αναγνωρίσουμε τη θέση μας μέσα στον κόσμο είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να δείξουμε στον πλανήτη μας τον σεβασμό που του αξίζει, μπας και μπορέσουμε να ζήσουμε πάνω του μερικές χιλιάδες ή και εκατοντάδες μόνο χρόνια ακόμα, όπως λες.



Costas said:


> Μπορεί να μην είναι χρήσιμη για να πετάξεις ένα αεροπλάνο, αλλά είναι χρήσιμη για να σου πουν τον καφέ ή για να ζωγραφίσεις ένα μπλε πορτοκάλι ή για να πιστέψεις πως "ένας άλλος κόσμος είναι εφικτός".


Μα δεν διαφωνώ μ' αυτό - το πρόβλημα ξεκινά όταν αρχίσεις να πιστεύεις ότι αυτά που θα σου πουν με τον καφέ είναι αληθινά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σκεφτόμουν όμως εχτές ότι παραδόξως ακόμη και όσοι θαυμάζουν ανθρώπους που κηρύσσουν την αμφισβήτηση μπορεί να καταληξουν σε προσωπολατρεία (δεν ξέρω αν θα την χαρακτήριζα "θρησκευτική" αυτήν την λατρεία, νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό ήθελε να πει η SBE), η οποία από ένα σημείο και μετά αποτρέπει την αμφισβήτηση του ίδιου του προσώπου που την κηρύσσει.



Εγώ νομίζω ότι θα την χαρακτήριζα ακριβώς θρησκευτική. Είναι το σημείο καμπής πέρα απ' το οποίο έχεις τα λεγόμενα του προσώπου σαν ευαγγέλιο και δεν εμπιστεύεσαι απλά την άποψή του αλλά την πιστεύεις. Αυτό, καθώς και όλα τα σημεία μιας θρησκευτικής πίστης, ίσως έχει την ρίζα του στο πώς λειτουργεί ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος και γιατί καταφέραμε να αναπτύξουμε τόσο πολύ τις κοινωνίες μας σε σχέση με τα ξαδέρφια μας στην εξελικτική σκάλα. ΠΙθανόν να είναι κατάλοιπο της πειθαρχίας στην αυθεντία, το οποίο μάς βοηθά να διδασκόμαστε πράγματα σε μικρότερες ηλικίες ώστε η γνώση να συσσωρεύεται πυραμιδικά. Έχω κι ένα βιντεάκι αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή δεν το βρίσκω.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Nickel, οι όροι γνώση (και Γνώση!...), παραμύθι (μύθος!), πραγματικότητα, ψέμα (και αλήθεια) είναι άκρως συζητήσιμοι. Άλλο πράγμα σημαίνουν για σένα, για μένα, για τον άλφα, για τον βήτα.

Hellegennes, για μένα η κλασική έννοια της μεταφυσικής είναι "μετά τα φυσικά". Ό,τι δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει η φυσική, είναι μεταφυσικό. Αν αύριο το εξηγήσει, θα πάψει να είναι και το όριο θα μετακινηθεί· δεν θα καταργηθεί. Ότι η φυσική θα εξηγήσει κάποτε τα πάντα, μου φαίνεται...μεταφυσικό!

Dharvatis, εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, δεν έχω καμιάν απαρέσκεια για την "απεραντοσύνη" του σύμπαντος. Ίσα-ίσα, θα έλεγα, γιατί υπήρξα πάντοτε "υλοζωιστής". Λέω απλά ότι οι ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες χωρίς θεό δεν είναι πιο ευδαίμονες από τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες με θεό. Αν κάποιος νιώθει ότι χωρίς μεταφυσικές αναφορές η ζωή του παύει να έχει οδηγό και νόημα, γι' αυτόν τον κάποιον αυτό είναι πρόβλημα, και θα συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει σε άλλους κόσμους από τους "επιστημονικά" εγκεκριμένους. Δεν εξιδανικεύω σε καμιά περίπτωση τις παλιές κοινωνίες, μα ούτε τις καινούργιες. Από τη στιγμή που η επιστημονική γνώση δεν προσφέρει την ευδαιμονία, ο άνθρωπος, που αναζητεί την ευδαιμονία και όχι μόνο, ούτε καν κυρίως, τη γνώση, δεν μπορεί να καλυφθεί αποκλειστικά από αυτήν, άρα έχει κάθε κίνητρο να ψάξει επέκεινα. Επομένως η μεταφυσική αναζήτηση θα υπάρχει πάντα, δεν πρόκειται να καταργηθεί, είτε είναι για θεούς είτε για το Προ Μπιγκ-Μπανγκ είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτό είναι για μένα ένα αντικειμενικό δεδομένο, και όποια επιστημονική οπτική δεν μπορεί να το δει κατάματα απλά δεν είναι επιστημονική. Ο θάνατος των θρησκειών αναγγέλθηκε πολλές φορές από τον αισιόδοξο επιστημονισμό, και κοιτάξτε γύρω σας!


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Nickel, οι όροι γνώση (και Γνώση!...), παραμύθι (μύθος!), πραγματικότητα, ψέμα (και αλήθεια) είναι άκρως συζητήσιμοι. Άλλο πράγμα σημαίνουν για σένα, για μένα, για τον άλφα, για τον βήτα.


Μα φυσικά, φυσικά, άλλο για τον καθένα. Απλώς κάνω την υπόθεση ότι τη Γνώση, όπως εσύ έστω την εννοείς, θέλεις να κατακτήσεις και να μοιραστείς, όχι τον μύθο.




Costas said:


> Ότι η φυσική θα εξηγήσει κάποτε τα πάντα, μου φαίνεται...μεταφυσικό!


Γιατί όχι; Το κάποτε μπορεί να είναι πιο απέραντο από τα... πάντα. 




Costas said:


> Ο θάνατος των θρησκειών αναγγέλθηκε πολλές φορές από τον αισιόδοξο επιστημονισμό, και κοιτάξτε γύρω σας!


Ο άνθρωπος της γνώσης οφείλει να γνωρίζει ότι η γνώση δεν φέρνει ευδαιμονία — συχνά το αντίθετο. Απλώς προσπαθεί να μην προσφεύγει στο παραμύθι για να γλιτώσει από τη δυστυχία. Αλλά και όταν το κάνει, το κάνει συνειδητά. Τώρα είναι η ώρα της αυταπάτης! θα πει. Το κυνήγι της γνώσης ας μην μπερδεύεται με τον «αισιόδοξο επιστημονισμό». Πολύ καλά το περιγράφεις το φαινόμενο. Η επιστήμη μπορεί να φτάσει να μας τα αποκαλύψει όλα και πάλι να υπάρχουν αυτοί που θα προτιμούν τα λαγούμια της μεταφυσικής από το φως της αλήθειας.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Dharvatis, εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, δεν έχω καμιάν απαρέσκεια για την "απεραντοσύνη" του σύμπαντος. Ίσα-ίσα, θα έλεγα, γιατί υπήρξα πάντοτε "υλοζωιστής". Λέω απλά ότι οι ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες χωρίς θεό δεν είναι πιο ευδαίμονες από τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες με θεό. Αν κάποιος νιώθει ότι χωρίς μεταφυσικές αναφορές η ζωή του παύει να έχει οδηγό και νόημα, γι' αυτόν τον κάποιον αυτό είναι πρόβλημα, και θα συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει σε άλλους κόσμους από τους "επιστημονικά" εγκεκριμένους. Δεν εξιδανικεύω σε καμιά περίπτωση τις παλιές κοινωνίες, μα ούτε τις καινούργιες. Από τη στιγμή που η επιστημονική γνώση δεν προσφέρει την ευδαιμονία, ο άνθρωπος, που αναζητεί την ευδαιμονία και όχι μόνο, ούτε καν κυρίως, τη γνώση, δεν μπορεί να καλυφθεί αποκλειστικά από αυτήν, άρα έχει κάθε κίνητρο να ψάξει επέκεινα. Επομένως η μεταφυσική αναζήτηση θα υπάρχει πάντα, δεν πρόκειται να καταργηθεί, είτε είναι για θεούς είτε για το Προ Μπιγκ-Μπανγκ είτε για οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτό είναι για μένα ένα αντικειμενικό δεδομένο, και όποια επιστημονική οπτική δεν μπορεί να το δει κατάματα απλά δεν είναι επιστημονική. Ο θάνατος των θρησκειών αναγγέλθηκε πολλές φορές από τον αισιόδοξο επιστημονισμό, και κοιτάξτε γύρω σας!


Ξεχνάς όμως ότι η επιστήμη δεν υπόσχεται και ευτυχία - ίσα ίσα, όσο περισσότερα γνωρίζεις τόσο πιο πολύ προβληματίζεσαι και τόσο λιγότερο ευτυχισμένος είσαι (δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι μεγαλώνοντας αναπολούμε την «ξέγνοιαστη» παιδική ηλικία!). Αν κάποιος επιλέξει συνειδητά να *μη *γνωρίζει ποιος είναι, από πού προήλθε και ποια είναι η θέση του στον κόσμο, προκειμένου να νιώθει καλύτερα, δικαίωμά του - δεν μπορεί όμως να ισχυρίζεται ότι οι απαντήσεις που θα βγάλει αυθαίρετα από το μυαλό του για τα ερωτήματα αυτά είναι και αληθινές.

ΥΓ - Νίκο, μαζί γράφαμε, τα ίδια γράφαμε


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Nickel, οι όροι γνώση (και Γνώση!...), παραμύθι (μύθος!), πραγματικότητα, ψέμα (και αλήθεια) είναι άκρως συζητήσιμοι. Άλλο πράγμα σημαίνουν για σένα, για μένα, για τον άλφα, για τον βήτα.


Δεν συμφωνώ. Η πραγματικότητα είναι μία και ίδια για όλους. Μπορεί να μην την γνωρίζουμε επειδή δεν έχουμε τα μέσα ή την αντιληπτική ικανότητα ή μπορεί να επιλέγουμε να την αγνοούμε αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές πραγματικότητες, υπάρχουν απλώς πολλές αντιλήψεις. 

Αν κάποιος ας πούμε θεωρεί ότι δεν υπάρχει βαρύτητα, ας δοκιμάσει να πηδήξει από τον δέκατο όροφο ενός κτιρίου. Ακομη και αν θεωρεί ότι η βαρύτητα είναι ψευδαίσθηση, θα σκάσει κάτω το ίδιο ακριβώς όπως και ο Νεύτωνας αυτοπροσώπως. 

Μην μπερδευόμαστε. Η ανάγκη μας να πιστέψουμε σε κάτι δεν καθιστά αληθινό αυτό το κάτι. 
Η ανάγκη πολλών να υπάρχει θεός δεν συνεπάγεται ότι υπάρχει θεός.

Για μένα έχουμε να κάνουμε μια ιεράρχηση αξιών: 
ποια αξία είναι υψηλότερη, η αναζήτηση της αλήθειας ή η παρηγορία και παραμυθία;

Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ή το ένα ή το άλλο, λέω ότι πρέπει να ιεραρχήσουμε. 
Και δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός τρόπος ιεράρχησης, διαφορετικά θα το είχαμε ήδη κάνει όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Πρώτα ιεραρχούμε αξίες και μετά χαράζουμε πορεία - ατομικά και συλλλογικά - με βάση αυτήν την ιεράρχηση.

Όλη η σύγκρουση κτγμ εκεί εστιάζεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Hellegennes, για μένα η κλασική έννοια της μεταφυσικής είναι "μετά τα φυσικά". Ό,τι δεν μπορεί να εξηγήσει η φυσική, είναι μεταφυσικό. Αν αύριο το εξηγήσει, θα πάψει να είναι και το όριο θα μετακινηθεί· δεν θα καταργηθεί. Ότι η φυσική θα εξηγήσει κάποτε τα πάντα, μου φαίνεται...μεταφυσικό!



Αυτό δεν είναι μεταφυσική, είναι αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Είναι λοιπόν διαφορετική η ορολογία μας. Δεν μπορείς να πεις μεταφυσικό τον κεραυνό επειδή δεν ξέρουμε (ακόμα) πώς ακριβώς δημιουργείται.



Costas said:


> Ο θάνατος των θρησκειών αναγγέλθηκε πολλές φορές από τον αισιόδοξο επιστημονισμό, και κοιτάξτε γύρω σας!



Ο θάνατος των θρησκειών για να επέλθει χρειάζονται οι κατάλληλες κοινωνικές συνθήκες και καλύτερη παιδεία. Χώρες με υψηλότερο βιοτικό και μορφωτικό επίπεδο έχουν πολύ χαμηλότερο ποσοστό ένθεων (υπάρχουν αρκετές σχετικές έρευνες). Είναι αυτοπροστασία του ανθρώπινου νου να γαντζώνεται από μεταφυσικές δικλείδες για όλα αυτά που δεν έχει. Η πίστη ότι κάτι ανώτερο θα σε βοηθήσει στην επιβίωσή σου σε βοηθάει να επιβιώνεις (το ξέρω ότι ακούγεται σαν ταυτοσημία).


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ. Η πραγματικότητα είναι μία και ίδια για όλους. Μπορεί να μην την γνωρίζουμε επειδή δεν έχουμε τα μέσα ή την αντιληπτική ικανότητα ή μπορεί να επιλέγουμε να την αγνοούμε αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές πραγματικότητες, υπάρχουν απλώς πολλές αντιλήψεις.


Αυτό είσαι σίγουρη ότι ισχύει, μετά τις μεγάλες ανατροπές στη μοντέρνα φυσική; Γιατί εγώ άλλα είχα διαβάσει, αν και δεν είναι καθόλου ο τομέας μου για να μπορώ να επιχειρηματολογήσω. Πάντως, εκτός φυσικής δεν ισχύει με τίποτα, γιατί η πραγματικότητα του καθενός είναι φτιαγμένη αξεδιάλυτα από ένα μίγμα εξωτερικό και εσωτερικών παραστάσεων. Ίσα-ίσα, ο καθένας ζει στον δικό του κόσμο, και διαπραγματεύεται με τους άλλους τα κοινά στοιχεία ώστε να μπορούν να συμβιώνουν και να συνεργάζονται.

Τέλος πάντων, μια και είμαστε άνθρωποι του βιβλίου, συνιστώ (όχι δασκαλίστικα, απλώς απροπό) το The Cloud of Unknowing, (στα ελληνικά έχει αποδοθεί όμορφα ως Γνόφος Αγνωσίας). Είναι ωραίο ανάγνωσμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Ξεχνάς όμως ότι η επιστήμη δεν υπόσχεται και ευτυχία - ίσα ίσα, όσο περισσότερα γνωρίζεις τόσο πιο πολύ προβληματίζεσαι και τόσο λιγότερο ευτυχισμένος είσαι (δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι μεγαλώνοντας αναπολούμε την «ξέγνοιαστη» παιδική ηλικία!).



Οι κυριότεροι λόγοι που αναπολούμε την παιδική ηλικία είναι ότι ο εγκέφαλος φροντίζει ώστε να στρογγυλεύει τις αναμνήσεις και να πασπαλίζει με θολοχρυσαφί κομφετί τις κακές αναμνήσεις, όπως και το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει υποχρεώσεις, τουλάχιστον όχι προς τρίτους.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι μεταφυσική, είναι αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Είναι λοιπόν διαφορετική η ορολογία μας. Δεν μπορείς να πεις μεταφυσικό τον κεραυνό επειδή δεν ξέρουμε (ακόμα) πώς ακριβώς δημιουργείται.


Το άγνωστο είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερο από το γνωστό. Από την προσωπική μου πείρα, όταν μου απαντιέται ένα ερώτημα συνήθως ξεπροβάλλουν πολλαπλά περαιτέρω "γιατί;" Το να θεωρήσω λοιπόν ότι κάποτε όλο το άγνωστο, που συνεχώς υπερπολλαπλασιάζεται λόγω του συνεχώς αυξανόμενου γνωστού, θα μηδενιστεί χάρη στην επιστημονική μέθοδο είναι μη αποδείξιμο, άρα αξιωματικό, άρα μεταφυσικό. Δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις εκ των προτέρων ότι όλα τα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα είναι απαντήσιμα. Μόνο εκ των υστέρων, όσα απαντιούνται. Επομένως το παράδειγμα του κεραυνού είναι...πώς να το πω; σικέ, αφού είναι ήδη απαντημένο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Το να θεωρήσω λοιπόν ότι κάποτε όλο το άγνωστο, που συνεχώς υπερπολλαπλασιάζεται λόγω του συνεχώς αυξανόμενου γνωστού, θα μηδενιστεί χάρη στην επιστημονική μέθοδο είναι μη αποδείξιμο, άρα αξιωματικό, άρα μεταφυσικό.


Βέβαια, όπως ακριβώς και το να θεωρήσεις ότι δεν θα μηδενιστεί ποτέ (=αγνωστικισμός, με την αρχική έννοια της λέξης και όχι τη σούπα τύπου "δεν ξέρω" που έχει γίνει σήμερα). Γι' αυτό εγώ θεωρώ ότι _ίσως _και να μηδενιστεί και δεν παίρνω ούτε τη μία ούτε την άλλη θέση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μηδενιστεί ποτέ το άγνωστο, σίγουρα πάντως μειώνεται, και σίγουρα η μείωση αυτή δεν οφείλεται στην θρησκευτική ή σε καμία άλλη πίστη ή δόγμα.

Το λέει πολύ απλά ο Μπέρτραντ Ράσσσελ σε ένα βιντεάκι: όταν δεν γνωρίζεις, το σωστό είναι να μην αποφαίνεσαι.

Εγώ θα πρόσθετα ότι είναι "σωστό" με βάση το κριτήριο της αναζήτησης της αλήθειας. Αν το κριτήριο είναι να νιώθουμε υπαρξιακά ασφαλείς, αλλάζει το πράγμα βέβαια. Το να λες "α ωραία αφού δεν γνωρίζω, μπορώ να πιστεύω ό,τι με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα" συνιστά διανοητική αντεντιμότητα.



Costas said:


> Αυτό είσαι σίγουρη ότι ισχύει, μετά τις μεγάλες ανατροπές στη μοντέρνα φυσική;


Αρκετά σίγουρη. Οι ανατροπές στη μοντέρνα φυσική δεν αλλάζουν την γενική ισχύ των κλασικών νόμων της φυσικής όπως τους ξέρουμε. Άμα πετάξεις μια γλάστρα από το μπαλκόνι θα πέσει κάτω, άμα βάλεις ένα μαγνήτη κοντά σε μια καρφίτσα θα την τραβήξει, όταν ένα αυτοκίνητο κινείται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα στο δρόμο κατά πάνω σου αν δεν τραβηχτείς θα σε πατήσει. Όλοι μας νιώθουμε αρκετά σίγουροι γι' αυτά τα πράγματα ώστε να τα θεωρούμε δεδομένα στον τρόπο που ζούμε τη ζωή μας. Το γεγονός ότι κάποια σωματίδια στο CERN υπακούουν σε άλλους νόμους δεν επηρεάζει την καθημερινότητά μας, και η περί θεού υπόθεση έτσι όπως διατυπώνεται από όλες τις θρησκείες είναι τέτοια που σαφώς επηρεάζει (υποτίθεται) την καθημερινότητά μας.

Επιπλέον, όποιοι και αν είναι οι νόμοι της φυσικής, είναι ίδιοι για όλους μας. Αν η γάτα του Σρέντιγκερ υπάρχει-και-δεν-υπάρχει, αυτό ισχύει και για σένα και για μένα που είμαστε έξω από το κουτί. Αν ο θεός υπάρχει, υπάρχει για όλους, είτε πιστεύουμε στην ύπαρξή του είτε όχι. Αν ο θεός υπάρχει-και-δεν-υπάρχει, και πάλι αυτό ισχύει για όλους.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Όχι· όπως έγραψα, προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι μειώνεται, αλλά ότι αυξάνεται εκθετικά παράλληλα με την αύξηση του γνωστού. Η αύξηση αυτή του γνωστού σίγουρα δεν οφείλεται στη θρησκευτική κλπ., αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν προκαλεί παράλληλα τη μείωση άλλων ικανοτήτων, όπως το ν' αφήνεις κάποια πράγματα να συμβούν χωρίς να απαιτείς να τα καταλάβεις, να τα ελέγξεις, να κυριαρχήσεις πάνω τους. Επίσης, η αύξηση της γνώσης δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι οδηγεί σε καλύτερη ζωή. Με τα ένστικτα να παραμένουν τα ίδια, η αύξηση της γνώσης μπορεί κάλλιστα να οδηγήσει σε ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή, από τη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος και την αύξηση της θερμότητας του πλανήτη ως τη βιοτεχνολογία και τα πυρηνικά όπλα. Αυτά δεν φοβόμαστε σήμερα, πολύ περισσότερο από τους θρησκευτικούς πολέμους; Δεν είναι αυτά όλα άμεσο προϊόν της αυξημένης γνώσης, που αυξάνει εκθετικά το άγνωστο και επικίνδυνο; Όσο για το ότι στις πιο εξελιγμένες κοινωνίες υποχωρεί η θρησκεία, να σχολιάσω ότι στις πιο εξελιγμένες κοινωνίες υποχωρεί επίσης η γεννητικότητα, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνονται τα φτωχότερα στρώματα του πληθυσμού, που πιστεύουν σε θρησκείες. Επίσης, επειδή πρωτύτερα έγινε λόγος για θρησκευτικούς πολέμους, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις πολυθεϊστικές κοινωνίες δεν γίνονταν θρησκευτικοί πόλεμοι. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι οι θρησκευτικοί πόλεμοι είναι συνήθως πόλεμοι με θρησκευτικό απλώς μανδύα που διεξάγονται από πολιτικές εξουσίες, ακόμα και αν αυτές είναι ο Πάπας της Ρώμης ή ο Μωάμεθ. Γίνονταν επίσης πόλεμοι χωρίς κανένα θρησκευτικό μανδύα, αφού οι εμπόλεμοι ήταν καθ' όλα ομόδοξοι. Άλλωστε, σήμερα γίνονται πόλεμοι με διάφορους μανδύες, ανθρωπιστικούς, ιδεολογικούς, ρατσιστικούς, στους οποίους υπηρετούν στρατιές ολόκληρες επιστημόνων, από τους βιολόγους και τους πυρηνικούς φυσικούς ως τους ψυχιάτρους και τους κοινωνικούς ανθρωπολόγους. (Αυτό για να επανέλθω στο θέμα της ανύπαρκτης επιστημονικής ηθικής)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Το άγνωστο είναι απείρως μεγαλύτερο από το γνωστό. Από την προσωπική μου πείρα, όταν μου απαντιέται ένα ερώτημα συνήθως ξεπροβάλλουν πολλαπλά περαιτέρω "γιατί;" Το να θεωρήσω λοιπόν ότι κάποτε όλο το άγνωστο, που συνεχώς υπερπολλαπλασιάζεται λόγω του συνεχώς αυξανόμενου γνωστού, θα μηδενιστεί χάρη στην επιστημονική μέθοδο είναι μη αποδείξιμο, άρα αξιωματικό, άρα μεταφυσικό. Δεν μπορείς να αποδείξεις εκ των προτέρων ότι όλα τα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα είναι απαντήσιμα. Μόνο εκ των υστέρων, όσα απαντιούνται. Επομένως το παράδειγμα του κεραυνού είναι...πώς να το πω; σικέ, αφού είναι ήδη απαντημένο.



Δεν είναι σικέ. Δεν ξέρει η επιστήμη πώς δημιουργούνται οι κεραυνοί. Επίσης υπάρχουν επιστήμες που σχεδόν τα πάντα έχουν απαντηθεί. Π.χ. στην μηχανική δεν υπάρχουν πλέον μεγάλα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Οι όποιες βελτιώσεις της μηχανικής έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με νέα υλικά και λεπτομέρειες στους μηχανισμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Επίσης, η αύξηση της γνώσης δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι οδηγεί σε καλύτερη ζωή. Με τα ένστικτα να παραμένουν τα ίδια, η αύξηση της γνώσης μπορεί κάλλιστα να οδηγήσει σε ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή, από τη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος και την αύξηση της θερμότητας του πλανήτη ως τη βιοτεχνολογία και τα πυρηνικά όπλα. Αυτά δεν φοβόμαστε σήμερα, πολύ περισσότερο από τους θρησκευτικούς πολέμους;



Εγώ φοβάμαι αυτήν την στιγμή πολύ περισσότερο την θρησκευτική μανία των τζιχαντιστών παρά την πιθανότητα να πήξουμε στην ραδιενέργεια. Η αύξηση της γνώσης ΟΔΗΓΕΙ σε καλύτερη ζωή, εκτός κι αν το βλέπεις εγωιστικά (εγώ ζω και ζω καλά). Η αύξηση της γνώσης μείωσε την θνησιμότητα και αύξησε το προσδόκιμο. Αν δεν είσαι αυτός που πεθαίνει από κρύωμα ή χολέρα, είναι ίσως εύλογο να αναρωτηθείς σε τι βοήθησε η γνώση το βιοτικό σου επίπεδο. Ακόμα βέβαια κι αν δεν είσαι το θύμα παθήσεων που πλέον εύκολα καταπολεμά η συσσώρευση της γνώσης, σίγουρα είσαι ο αποδέκτης των ιδεών που προάγει η κριτική σκέψη, ο ορθολογισμός και η γνώση, όπως καλύτερα πολιτικά συστήματα, περισσότερη ελευθερία, περισσότερες επιλογές εύκολης μετακίνησης (αν σ' αρέσουν τα ταξίδια ή έχεις συγγενείς σε άλλες πόλεις ή και χώρες), περισσότερες διατροφικές επιλογές, πόσιμο νερό, κλιματισμό, θέρμανση, κτλ.

Το αν είσαι ευτυχισμένος με λιγότερα είναι βέβαια μια σκέψη, αλλά, όπως είπαμε, αυτό αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς που καταφέρνουν να επιβιώσουν. Επίσης, καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος προκαλούσε ο άνθρωπος πριν καν ξεκινήσει να ζει σε μόνιμους οικισμούς. Αρχικά με εξόντωση τοπικής πανίδας, αργότερα με αποψίλωση, όταν άρχισε να σβήνει ολόκληρα δάση απ' τον χάρτη για να χτίσει πόλεις και λιβάδια για να βόσκουν τα ζωντανά του, δημιουργώντας άγονα τοπία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο Κώστας εννοεί: Είναι η μετρήσιμη/εμπειρική/φυσική γνώση άπειρη ή πεπερασμένη;
Και η απάντηση είναι: Δεν το γνωρίζουμε αλλά το ερευνούμε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

ΟΚ, εγώ το μήνυμα που ήθελα να περάσω το πέρασα, δεν έχει νόημα να λέω τα ίδια. Και σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να μπω στο θανάσιμο λούκι του ποιος θα γράψει το τελευταίο ποστ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο Κώστας εννοεί: Είναι η μετρήσιμη/εμπειρική/φυσική γνώση άπειρη ή πεπερασμένη;
> Και η απάντηση είναι: Δεν το γνωρίζουμε αλλά το ερευνούμε.



Η σωστή απάντηση είναι: δεν ξέρουμε αλλά μπορούμε να το μετρήσουμε.


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2015)

Επισυναπτόμενο αρχείο: 
Αλέξανδρος Σακελλαρίου. «Μορφές αθεΐας στη σύγχρονη ελληνική κοινωνία». Ανακοίνωση στο Ε΄ Ευρωπαϊκό Συνέδριο Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών.

Για συντομία : Αλέξανδρος Σακελλαρίου. «Μελετώντας την αθεΐα στην Ελλάδα». (TVXS, 12Ιαν. 2014).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 25, 2015)

http://wp.patheos.com/blogs/unreasonablefaith/files/2009/02/dog-delusion.jpg


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

Η συμμετοχή στη χτεσινή βραδιά έγινε μετά από ηλεκτρονική δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος, ηλεκτρονική επαλήθευση και, τέλος, τηλεφωνική επιβεβαίωση. Νομίζω ότι λιγότερους ελέγχους περνάμε σε πτήσεις. Κατά την προσέλευση, εκεί όπου ο έλεγχος επιβαλλόταν πια να τα βγάλει πέρα με μερικές εκατοντάδες άτομα στον ίδιο τόπο και χρόνο, το σύστημα έδειξε τις αδυναμίες του. Θα ήταν πιο εύκολη η διαδικασία αν αριθμούσαν τις θέσεις και έστελναν προσωπικές προσκλήσεις στις ηλεδιευθύνσεις μας ή με προσωπικές προσκλήσεις και επίδειξη ταυτότητας. 

Ο Ντόκινς απάντησε σε ερωτήσεις που είχαν υποβληθεί ηλεκτρονικά από πριν και του διάβαζε η συντονίστρια Ελίζα Γκορόγια. Είναι πιθανό να του είχαν στείλει και πιο περίπλοκες απ’ αυτές που διαβάστηκαν, αλλά στο χρόνο που είχε διατεθεί έγινε προσπάθεια να καλύψουν ένα ευρύ φάσμα των απόψεών του για θέματα περισσότερο θρησκευτικά και λιγότερο βιολογικά. Ο Ντόκινς εξήγησε τα πάντα με σαφήνεια, με άρθρωση και προφορά (και από άψογο μεγαφωνικό σύστημα) που έκαναν την ακρόαση εύκολη και ευχάριστη. Εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πόσο λίγα άτομα είχαν ζητήσει ακουστικά διερμηνείας. 

Δεν ξέρω αν θα ανέβει κάποιο βιντέακι από τη βραδιά. Κάποια κάλυψη γίνεται εδώ:
http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/arti...diasimos-viologos-suggrafeas-ritsard-dokins-/
αν και δεν με ενθουσιάζει το σύστημα με τις ατάκες. Πολύ καλά βιντεάκια με συμμετοχή του σε συζητήσεις μπορείτε να βρείτε το Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dawkins+debate

Στο τέλος δημιουργήθηκε μια τεράστια ουρά από πολλές δεκάδες θαυμαστών που ήθελαν να τους υπογράψει βιβλία. Εμείς (η Λεξιλογία είχε γερή εκπροσώπηση) που δεν έχουμε τέτοιους φετιχισμούς βρήκαμε καλύτερο καταφύγιο για τις κοσμικές και υλικές αναζητήσεις μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

Ένα ωραίο τριβιδάκι που κόμισα στη συζήτηση που έγινε μετά τη βραδιά με τον Ντόκινς:

Η πρώτη πανεπιστημιακή έδρα στην οποία διορίστηκε ο Ντόκινς ιδρύθηκε ειδικά για αυτόν από τον πολυεκατομμυριούχο Τσαρλς Σιμόνι, τον Ούγγρο ο οποίος είναι γνωστός ως ο δημιουργός του πακέτου προγραμμάτων Microsoft Office. 

In 1990, he became a reader in zoology. In 1995, he was appointed Simonyi Professor for the Public Understanding of Science at Oxford, a position that had been endowed by Charles Simonyi with the express intention that the holder "be expected to make important contributions to the public understanding of some scientific field", and that its first holder should be Richard Dawkins.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Dawkins#Teaching


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2015)

Η λιτότητα ενθαρρύνει τη θρησκεία, επειδή όταν κανείς χάνει την πίστη του στην ανθρωπότητα, στρέφεται στο υπερφυσικό. Αντίθετα, όσο ισχυρότερο είναι το κράτος πρόνοιας, τόσο εξασθενεί το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα.

Αυτό που είπα κι εγώ πιο πίσω. Το θεωρώ αρκετά σημαντικό σαν παρατήρηση, γιατί από τα επίπεδα θρησκευτικότητας μπορεί κανείς να συνάγει συμπεράσματα για το μέσο επίπεδο ζωής σε έναν τόπο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2015)

Όσοι πρόλαβαν χτες, τον κύριο είδαν. Σήμερα δυστυχώς δεν θα τον δουν. Από το status του στο twitter:

"I much regret that, on health grounds, I can't attend the Hypatia meeting in Athens. I wanted to honour Hypatia, rationalist heroine. Sorry."


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

*Σας ευχαριστούμε, κύριε Ντόκινς*
Ο «εφημέριος του διαβόλου» σε ένα κήρυγμα ανθρωπιάς
Πάνος Σάκκας, 25/04/2015 
http://www.skai.gr/news/opinions/article/280261/sas-euharistoume-kurie-dokins/


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όσοι πρόλαβαν χτες, τον κύριο είδαν. Σήμερα δυστυχώς δεν θα τον δουν. Από το status του στο twitter:
> "I much regret that, on health grounds, I can't attend the Hypatia meeting in Athens. I wanted to honour Hypatia, rationalist heroine. Sorry."


Όντως, στη χθεσινή εκδήλωση ξεκίνησε λέγοντας ότι έχει ένα φοβερό κρυολόγημα και η φωνή του θα είναι αλλοιωμένη. Και η κούραση σίγουρα δεν βοήθησε στη βελτίωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2015)

Ας αναφερθεί εδώ ότι απάντησε με ανάλογα της φιλοσοφίας του σχόλια σε ερώτηση για τους Έλληνες πολυθεϊστές (η ερώτηση αυτή και η απάντηση του Ρ.Ντ. δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο ρεπορτάζ του Σκάι, κάτι που με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι σε ποιο ποσοστό είναι διπλωματική η σημερινή ασθένειά του). Για να είμαι δίκαιος πάντως, υπήρξαν και άλλες ερωταποκρίσεις που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στο (πολύ καλό και αντιπροσωπευτικό, κατά τα άλλα) ρεπορτάζ .


----------



## sarant (Apr 25, 2015)

Παρακολούθησα μερικά αποσπάσματα της εκδήλωσης (μεταδίδεται ζωντανά). Είναι για τα πανηγύρια και αυτό με κάνει να θεωρώ πιθανό να είναι διπλωματική η ασθένεια του Ντόκινς. Και ο Νανόπουλος -που θα συνομιλούσε μαζί του- απουσίασε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2015)

Αν η ασθένεια είναι διπλωματική, τότε πολύ διπλωματικά φρόντισε να σπείρει από χθες τον σπόρο της σημερινής του απουσίας. :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ένα ωραίο τριβιδάκι που κόμισα στη συζήτηση που έγινε μετά τη βραδιά με τον Ντόκινς:
> Η πρώτη πανεπιστημιακή έδρα στην οποία διορίστηκε ο Ντόκινς ιδρύθηκε ειδικά για αυτόν από τον πολυεκατομμυριούχο Τσαρλς Σιμόνι, τον Ούγγρο ο οποίος είναι γνωστός ως ο δημιουργός του πακέτου προγραμμάτων Microsoft Office.



Κι εγώ ελπίζω χωρίς τέτοιες δημόσιες σχέσεις να γίνω καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου πριν πεθάνω.
Τελικά μάλλον πρέπει να ιδρύσω δικό μου πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

sarant said:


> Παρακολούθησα μερικά αποσπάσματα της εκδήλωσης (μεταδίδεται ζωντανά). Είναι για τα πανηγύρια και αυτό με κάνει να θεωρώ πιθανό να είναι διπλωματική η ασθένεια του Ντόκινς. Και ο Νανόπουλος -που θα συνομιλούσε μαζί του- απουσίασε.


Πρόλαβα να παρακολουθήσω στο ίντερνετ το μουσικό κλείσιμο της εκδήλωσης, με κάποιες λυρικές δημιουργίες του διοργανωτή και κάποιους αμήχανους ύμνους στο φως του Απόλλωνα. Η αίθουσα είχε έναν περίεργο φωτισμό και δεν νομίζω ότι είχε περάσει κανένας Απόλλωνας να τους φωτίσει. Ο διοργανωτής είπε σε κάποια στιγμή έξαρσης ότι τον κατηγορούν για πολυθεϊστή ενώ είναι μονοθεϊστής και θεός του είναι ο Απόλλωνας. Καλό θα είναι σαν απάντηση και σε όσους ισχυριστούν ότι δεν έχει το θεό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2015)

*Ένα απόγευμα με τον Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς* (Σπύρος Κιτσινέλης, _protagon_)


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Atheism must be about more than just not believing in god (Patrick O' Connor/ The Conversation)

Και ένα από τα σχόλια:
This article makes the classic mistake of making atheism out to be a movement. Atheism is a status of religious belief. It provides no basis for morals, values, or purpose. Other perspectives must create these things. Atheists are not a bloc of like thinkers. Atheists have only two things in common - they are human, and they do not believe in any god.

This article is just a rehash of many other essays, which make the same fundamental mistake over and over and over again. Let me repeat: Atheism is not a movement, but a simple position.

Cajoling atheists to adopt secondary positions is continuing to treat atheists as a monolithic group looking for meaning. I have been a lifelong atheist. I am married, I am liberal, and I vote. With the exception of having no religious beliefs, I am indistinguishable from hundreds of thousands if not millions of people like me in the US.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2015)

Σωστός ο σχολιαστής! 

Είναι καταπληκτικό το πόσο συχνά συναντάμε την προσέγγιση του τύπου "ο αθεϊσμός είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μη πίστη σε θεούς". Σαφώς και δεν είναι τίποτε παραπάνω από αυτό, αλλά εξίσου σαφώς υπάρχει μια έντονη ανάγκη σε πολλούς ανθρώπους να πεισθούν ή/και να πείσουν ότι όντως είναι κάτι παραπάνω.

Κατανοώ την ανάγκη για αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω που θα καλύψει το υποτιθέμενο κενό που αφήνει η θρησκεία (ηθικές αρχές, σύστημα αξιών, κύκλος ομοϊδεατών, νόημα ζωής, ακόμη και σύστημα τελετουργικών) αλλά είναι προφανές ότι αυτό το κάτι δεν μπορεί να είναι ο αθεϊσμός αυτός καθαυτός. Για πάρα πολλούς από εμάς είναι ο ανθρωπισμός (ο οποίος κτγμ θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπιστεί θεσμικά ως θρησκεία ή μάλλον ως "θρησκευτική φιλοσοφική θέση" σε ό,τι αφορά χρηματοδότηση, δικαιώματα κ.τ.ό. και πράγματι αντιμετωπίζεται έτσι σε ορισμένα κράτη, π.χ. Βέλγιο) ωστόσο κανείς δεν μπορεί να ορίσει ένα κάτι που θα είναι εκ των πραγμάτων κοινό για όλους τους άθεους.


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Ακριβώς με την κριτική του (σκέτου) ανθρωπισμού ασχολείται ο αρθρογράφος.


----------

